# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i prehrana

## apricot

Na nekom topicu sam naletjela na informaciju da mama ne jede sve zato što doji - kako ne bi naškodila djetetu.
Pa me zanima mislite li da hrana koju dojilja jede (u normalnim količinama) može negativno utjecati na probavu ili zdravlje djeteta, kako se prepoznaje ako bebi nešto ne odgovara...
Do jučer se govorilo da se ne jedu mahunarke, agrumi...
Što mislite o tome?
Ima li hrana utjecaj na proizvodnju i količinu mlijeka?

----------


## mamma san

Kada sam rodila Lovru, dobila sam savjet od patronažne da u početku pripazim na hranu, u smislu da ne jedem (ako ne moram) hranu koja napuhuje ili koja može izazvati alergije (npr. jagode, kivi, lubenicu, itd.,...). 
U osnovi ja sam jela sve, izuzev graha, mahunarki, kuruze, jagoda, kivija, i sl..Klopa koja je bila pripremana bila je kuhana, lešana ili pirjana (govorim samo o prva 2 mjeseca, kasnije sam počela klopati gotovo sve osim graha, a i to sam počela sa lovrinih 5 mjeseci (u međuvremenu bilo je ljeto..) i sl.). Negdje sa Lovrinih mjesec dana dodala sam malo kuruze u klopu (rižu sa mesom). Od grčeva nismo spavali niti Lovro niti ja. Druga stvar koja "nas je uništila" bile su šljive (u kompotu) i suhe marelice ...pogađaš sve za probavu...užas.....urlali smo i previjali se do jutra.

Kod mene je ovaj savjet o klopanju bio stvarno ok, jer sam se ja mučila jaaaakooo dugo sa šavovima i sa hemeroidima (oko 1,5 mjesec). S tim da smo mi jeli puno (cca 5 puta dnevno), raznoliku hranu, bogatu željezom.  Lovro je super napredovao, kasnije se pokazalo da nije bio anemičan (nisam niti ja).

Ono što ja mislim:  u redu je da se pripazi na način pripreme hrane, možda i da se određene namirnice (potencijalni alergeni) preskoče do cca 3 mjeseca bebine starosti (nerazvijena crijeva, grčevi, koliki), ali se mama MORA hraniti hranjivim namirnicama. Mama NE SMIJE živit samo na bistroj juhici...

Osobno ne mislim da će joj nestati mlijeko, ali ako mama ne unese dovoljnu količinu hranjivih tvari u svoj organizam, beba će kroz mlijeko biti zakinuta vjerovatno za iste tvari (kad ih potroši iz maminog organizma). I ne samo to, mama neće imati dovoljno energije, postaje nervozna, umorna a sve to vodi ka uspješnosti (i voljom za) dojenja.

Eto to ja mislim...

----------


## Lutonjica

ja pak mislim da mama može jesti apsolutno sve.

ako eventualno primijeti da bebi nešto ne paše (grčevi, vjetrovi, osip, lišajevi po licu...), onda to izbaci iz prehrane.

tako sam se je morala odreći vrhnja, badema, kikirikija i lješnjaka.

agrume, mahunarke, jagode i ostalu nazovi problematičnu hranu sam od početka normalno jela i zari nije smetalo.

----------


## anek

ja sam nakon poroda jedno vrijeme "pazila" što jedem - tj. jela sam dosta na lešo, juhice...izbjegavala sam mahunarke i agrume, jako začinjeno i sl. 
inače, vid nije imao grčeve tih prvih mjeseci pa sam ja vremenom počela jesti sve i nikad nisam vidjela neku posebnu vezu između onog što jedem i njegove probave, nije bilo nikakvih problema.
uvijek sam pazila da uzimam dosta tekućine, prije svakog podoja, i proizvodnja mlijeka mi je uvijek bila o.k.   :Smile:  
mene je više mučilo kako će utjecati moje pijenje kave ili čaja, pa sam i to jedno vrijeme  izbjegavala, a kasnije počela piti u malim količinama.

sad mislim da dojilja može jesti sve, ali umjereno / ja općenito preferiram "lakšu" hranu../.

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, pijenje tekućine...

ja inače pijem užasno malo tekućine (maksimalno 3 dcl soka dnevno).
tako sam pila i na početku dojenja a i sad (jer mi se bljuje kad popijem više od toga, a pogotovo ako je riječ o velikim količinama vode).

kod mene to uopće nije utjecalo na količinu mlijeka, odnosno uvijek sam ga imala dovoljno.

ne znam, možda sam ja neki ekstra slučaj, pa drugima treba ipak više tekućine, ali mislim i da nacenavanje s litrama i litrama vode isto apsolutno nije potrebno.

----------


## ms. ivy

slično kao anek. prvih par tjedana izbjegavala sam sirovo voće i povrće, jela samo kuhano i probava otišla k vragu.   :Razz:  onda sam prešla na "normalnu" prehranu, jedino nisam jela jagode jer mi je andrejček bio premali da riskiram reakciju. ionako nije bila sezona graha i agruma, pa sam s njima pričekala do zime. andrejček nikad nije imao grčeve ili bilo kakvu reakciju na hranu koju sam jela. ipak nisam pretjerivala s hranom koja jako napuhuje ili je potencijalno alergena, kave sam pila jednako kao u trudnoći, mlijeka dvije šalice dnevno... ali to je moja uobičajena prehrana, ničeg se nisam posebno odricala.

mislim da mama može jesti sve u umjerenim količinama, pa maknuti neku namirnicu ako beba reagira. ako u obitelji ima alergija, onda treba više pripaziti.

jedino je alkohol apsolutno ne-ne.

----------


## apricot

a meni je moja mama tjedan dana nakon poroda skuhala kiseli kupus   :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

Ja sam jela apsolutno sve prvih 5 dana - onda me sestra vidjela kako jedem mandarine i napala me da ni slučajno ne jedem sirovo voće i povrće. I ja prestala... Nakon par dana doma kada sam već imala pun hladnjak kolača mi došlo iz dupeta u glavu da to ne može biti zdravije od voća i nastavila dalje po svom režimu. 
Nije nam ništa smetalo.... Sve sam jela, Jan je bio isključivo na mom mlijeku i nikada nije imao grčeve.

----------


## Storma

Prvih mjesec dana sam pazila, a od tada jedem sve. Anitina ped. rece da se moze jesti sve kao i inace, jedino se ne smije u necemu pretjerivati. Kad sam prvi put jela pecena jaja, Anita je imala vjetrove i mucila se, pa ih neko vrijeme nisam jela, a sad vise nikakvih problema. Obzirom da jedem ono sto nazivam "zdravoseljacku" hranu, zivi smo dokaz da funkcionira. Moj savjet je da se kod rizicnih skupina pojede malo, pa ceka eventualna reakcija.
Doduse, izbjegavam coca-colu i citrusne sokice.

----------


## mamma san

vi'š..vi'š...tekućina...i dan danas je ločem ko luda, ali ne zato što moram, već imam potrebu...

Svojevremeno sam i pokrenula anketicu (sjećate se mojih 6-8 litara dnevno?). No nakon svih pretraga bubrega, šećera itd..mislim da se radi samo o štitnjači i dugotrajnom "štancanju" hormona uslijed dojenja...(danas sam na svega 3-4 litre).

Kavice i ostalo? Od rođenja mišeka imala sam jednu kavu (manje crnu više bijelu) dnevno (počevši od njegovog cca 15 dana). Danas si isto popijem kavicu (i to nesicu) do najviše dvije dnevno...

Alkohol ne. Pušenje ne (nakon xx godina pušenja postala sam ponosni nepušač...).

----------

Ja sam se, eto, s  Ivanovih nepunih osam mjeseci usudila popiti sok od narance. Do sad iskljucivo pila vodu (niti sok, niti caj, kavu inace ne pijem, o alkoholu da i ne pricam). Ostalo voce (osim agruma) jela normalno od prvog dana. Jedino sto sam primjetila da ga je smetalo su bile prokulice, bio je star neka tri tjedna i jako se napuhnuo. Otad ih vise nisam jela.

----------


## mamma san

...nekaj si mislim...jel tu spada i sex?....mislim i njega sam se skoro pa odrekla....  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ne skreći s teme, brisat ću!
znaš koliko je maaaalo potrebno da sve ode u te vode!
a još je i hajvi tu!
Dakle, cure, zanemarite ovu digresiju i nastavite o hrani u smislu živežnih namirnica koje se kuhaju ili jedu sirove, a poslije konzumiraju, vare i izbacuju na debelo crijevo.

----------


## ms. ivy

da vas posramim i pokažem kako sam ja jedna pristojna, fino odgojena forumašica koja se striktno drži pravila ponašanja, reći ću sljedeće:

lutonjičina 3 deci su jedna krajnost, mammini hektolitri druga. ja sam prvih mjeseci stalno bila žedna a i sad pijem više nego prije. mislim da je dobar savjet u početku popiti čašu poslije svakog podoja, a kad se uspostavi proizodnja/potražnja piti prema maminoj potrebi. nikako žeđati.

i, naravno, piti vodu a ne slatke sokiće ili litre mlijeka (da bi imala mlijeka   :Razz:  ).

----------


## anek

cure, da li sam je nemajka jer dost često popijem bevandu - ono fakat slaabu, ali popijem - iza ručka /prstić vina, ostalo voda/? 
kunem se da rakiju ne pijem   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

postoji i ona fama da se treba piti puno piva!
a mlijeka... barem 3 litre dnevno!

----------


## Ancica

Ja sam jela i pila sve.  Od prvog dana.  Nit mi je tko rekao da pazim kaj da jedem, osim da jedem zdravo.  Znala sam da neke bebe navodno vole  cesnjak, neke ga mrze (kroz majcino mlijeko) al moje to nije fermalo ni ovak ni onak.

----------


## anek

> postoji i ona fama da se treba piti puno piva!
> a mlijeka... barem 3 litre dnevno!


fuj, od pive spavam trenutačno, a mlijeko mi je nešto najodurnije na svijetu od kad znam za sebe....vo-da, vo-da, vo-da je zakon!!

----------


## anek

...ali moja je šogorica dok je dojila sina bogme pila pivu ko luda   :Rolling Eyes:  zbog tih bapskih pričica...i uz pivu tamanila po kutiju napolitanki..da li moram reći da se zdebljala ko ...tenk? 
ali šta je da je, dojenje je štimalo i to punih 16 mj.

----------


## ms. ivy

apri, nekad se dojiljama savjetovalo da piju puno mlijeka - moja mama je pila 3 litre dnevno kad je dojila sestru, i naravno da je malecka imala grčeve. savjetovalo se i izdajanje "do kraja", pa joj je sa mnom mlijeko štrcalo metar u dalj i zaradila je mastitis.

nevjerojatno.

anek, znamo mi tko u vašoj familiji pije rakiju... fino ide uz peku!   :Laughing:  

ne znam, ja se alkohola još u potpunosti odričem.

----------


## tanja_b

Prilikom svojeg prvog posjeta patronažna mi je dala i savjete o prehrani koji bi se otprilike mogli svesti na sljedeće: ne smijete jesti sirovo voće, morate svaki dan piti bar pola litre mlijeka ili mliječnih proizvoda.
Prvih mjesec dana još sam se držala ovog o voću, ali onda mi je pukao film - bila je rana jesen, plac prepun friških jabuka, a ja sam jela kompote (?!?). Počela sam s jabukama, onda nastavila s mandarinama, i dalje sam jela sve što i prije. I nismo imali nekih naročitih problema.
Nisam jela jedino grožđe, ali to zbog djelovanja na vlastitu probavu, a ne zbog dojenja. Mahunarke ne jedem već godinama jer mi jako teško "sjedaju". Opet nema veze s dojenjem.
I inače sam sklonija jesti kuhanu i slabo začinjenu hranu, prženo i masno mi tako i tako ne odgovara. 
Što se tiče tekućine, morala sam se prisiljavati da je više pijem, ali tako je sa mnom i inače, moram se podsjetiti da trebam popiti vodu. A ni Andrej nije puno drukčiji   :Grin:   za najvećih vrućina popio bi par gutljaja vode dnevno.

----------


## lara26

nama nista ne smeta. jednom je nesto gundjala na kikiriki, ali kako nisam ponovila, ne mogu bit sigurna da je bas to. 
jedemo sve, umjereno i zdravo

----------


## Lu

ja sam u pocetku pazila, prvih mjesec i pol...a kad se m. osup skuzila sam  da sam uzalud pa vise nisam pazila. jela sam sve, osim agruma i nista gazirano (dobra navika koja mi je ostala do danas, gazirano mislim, ne agrumi). takodjer sam prestala pusit (vec u trudnoci).
jela sam tone salate jer mi je jako pasala. za tekucinu sam na zalost ko lutonjica.

----------


## Lu

osuo...ne osup.

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam isto pazila samo u početku, ono baš ekstra pazila. Onda sam malo po malo počela jesti sve, jedino sam ove godine preskočila jagode. I Janko nije nikada imao ni grčeve, ni osipe, ni nikaj sličnoga...

----------


## pcelica

Ja sam u početku jela kao anek, a pila kao mamma san. Nakon tri mjeseca počela sam normalnije jesti, s tim da sam u prehranu uvela puno više povrća nego što je to bilo prije trudnoće.

----------


## lidija_33

ja sam uvijek, sva tri puta, jela sve. mlijeko pijem samo u nesici ( 2x dnevno po dl mlijeka), vodu se trudim piti sto vise, na pocetku sam forsirala puno vode, a sad kad se sjetim. nikad nisam nikakvo ponasanje svoje dojene djece uspjela povezati s hranom koju sam ja jela. vise sam pazila sto jedem zbog sebe poslije poroda dok se ne sredi stolica i hemoroidi.

----------


## enga

meni je patronažna rekla: ne slatko, ne slano, ne kiselo, ne gorko, ne, što napuhava, ne prženo i ne masno( nabrajala je na prste?????)   Ja sam jela  i jedem sve kaj mi paše i malac nikad nije imao ,niti nema grčeve. Pijem vodu  i kavu ( nesicu s puno milijeka) jer drugo ne volim. Dubokog sam uvjerenja da   treba izbjegavati  samo ono što vidiš da bebi smeta, jer čini se da grčevi nisu povezani samo s prehranom mame već i nervozom i štatijaznam čime.

----------


## Romina

jel ima kakve veze hrana koju je mama konzumirala u trudnoći?ja sam se odrekla mahuna,graha,graška,brokule,voća skoro sve osim jabuke i nektarine,orašastih plodova,paradajza  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zvac

Moja Lara je kao beba reagirala kada sam jela pecivo s makom. Alan je reagirao 2 puta kada sam jela orahe. Još uvijek izbjegavam oboje. Nema smisla da se dijete grči zato što je mami nešto fino. Stignem sve jesti kada prestanem dojiti.

----------


## kli_kli

... ja iskreno ne mogu bas da verujem da neka hrana koju mama jede moze preko mleka da ima bilo kakve efekte ne bebu, ako u pitanju nisu vitamini, minerali itd (to sto bi dolazilo putem krvi).. 
A ne verujem jer sama me mogu da smislim logicno objasnjenje. Npr. sta iz mahunarki, i kojim putem, dolazi u mleko? Ja sam licno verovala da su celulozna vlakna iz mahunarki ta koja izazivaju gasove.. Sad, ako je to tacno, kako to dospeva do bebe?
Mene to iskreno zanima.. a nisam jos uvek naisla na stranama o dojenju, proizvodnji i/ili sastavu majcinog mleka.

----------


## aleta

S Evom Marijom negativno iskustvo s pomfritom i zelenom salatom - možda je kriva količina i kombinacija, a ne odabir namirnica - po zdjela od svakog   :Embarassed:   . imala je tad 3-4 mjeseca i nikad prije ni poslije grčeve. S Vidom - paradajz. Osip po cijelom tijelu. Tako da bih ipak preporučila neke pristojne početne količine za svaku namirnicu koja nije juhica...

----------


## Gaga

ja jela skoro sve, a beli luk u svim jelima i na sve načine. nisam jela mahunarke tri meseca, tako mi dr-i rekli pa ja shvatila za ozbiljno, no j. je svejedno imao grčeve, a znam pouzdano da uzrok nije hrana. doduše neki su mi rekli da  može biti da integralni hleb može da izazove gasove, al mi nejedemo drugi, tako da ga se nisam odrekla.

----------


## cekana

ja kontam isto kao kli_kli, ono što jedemo može samo promijeniti okus mlijeka, a od čega bebe dobivaju vjetrove i grčeve, ne kužim kako probavljena hrana može tako nešto kroz mlijeko izazvati... 

A curke jeste vi čule za stilltee od Allete, ima i neki čajić koji se popije odmah po porodu da brže dođe mlijeko. Meni prvi put trebalo 5 dana, poslije drugog poroda sam si te čajeke donijela iz Njeme i bili su mi ko lijekić za dušu, blagi i ukusni, doletijelo mljekeco 2 dan, (iako znam da su hormoni a ne čaj odgovorni za to) a ovaj drugi, isto fini, mojoj šogici je babica zabranila da ga pije, jel veli da je zbog njega mlijeko išlo u mlazevima pa se maleni davio... ??? Mislim komorač i svašta nešto od tih biljčica za umirenje, svakako onda može pomoći kad mama pije (umjesto da bebačima mućkamo **** od komorača)

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Ja sam u početku pazila; nisam pila gazirano, kavu jednu ili nijednu, nisam jela začinjeno i suhomesnato.
Onda sam slučajno pojela ljuti kelj i nije mu bilo ništa. Tj ništa više nego inače. A inače je imao grčeve puna dva mjeseca od 19-21 h skoro točno u minutu.
Na žalost tamanila sam mliječne proizvode. Sad baš nisam sigurna da je od toga, ali mi je žao što nisam pokušala ipak to izbaciti...
Sad popijem koji put i dvije kave,čašu piva ili gutljaj votke šumsko voće... A što čeznem za travaricom.... Ahhh kad prestanem dojiti, za jedno pet godina ću se taako napiti...

----------


## mamazika

Ja se dan danas sjetim pune flaše (one za kisele krastavce) očišćenih jagoda koje mi je mama donijela i koje sam jela na stepenicama u Petrovoj.
Poslije sam izbjegavala sve što napuhava ali i zato što je mene smetalo ispod šava. Daniela je smetala salata. Luku nije smetalo ništa, ali nisam jela salatu.

----------


## la11

ja jedem sve ali kuhano,za sada nena grčeve pa ih valjda više neće ni dobiti,jedino sam primijetila da joj smeta poriluk pa smo ga izbacili

----------


## Dabo

Moja malena ima grčeve pa nisam sigurna koja hrana joj smeta. Jedino sam primjetila da joj ne paše banana,a i kad jedem previše slatkog odnosno kolača.

----------


## Arijana

Grrr, kad se samo sjetim prvih dana nakon poroda i mamine kuhinje, non-stop mi je kuhala juhice, lešo meso, patatu, mrkvu... dok mi nije puko film pa sam joj rekla ili mi daj nešto konkretno da se najedem ili...
Ni dan danas ne mogu smisliti lešo meso  :Mad:  

Što se tiče pive, navodno je ječam taj koji je dobar za bolju produkciju mlijeka. Iako postoje bezalkoholne pive (mislim da bi se prije napila ustajale vode iz kakve lokvice na putu nego popila pivu), postoje i ječmene kave tipa Bianca, Kneipp, Divka , tako da mi je to puno bolji izbor nego piva.

----------


## Mamasita

Ja jedem sve i nemamo nikakvih problema.
Popijem i čašicu pive ponekad (jednom u dva tjedna), ali ne zato što je to "dobro za mlijeko", nego zato što mi paše, a smatram da u tako malim količinama ne šteti bebi.

----------


## apricot

> ali popijem - iza ručka /prstić vina, ostalo voda/?





> čašu piva ili gutljaj votke šumsko voće...





> a smatram da u tako malim količinama ne šteti bebi.


SVE što pojedete ili popijete se apsorbira u mlijeko i dolazi do bebe, a alkohol i u malim količinama šteti moždanim stanicama djeteta.
Ako već popijete, pokušajte poslije toga ne dojiti neko vrijeme (sat vremena nakon konzumacije je najveća koncentracija alkohola u krvi, odnosno mlijeku).

----------


## Gaga

ja mislila da se podrazumeva neupotreba alkohola, duvana, gaziranih pića i prezačinjenih jela, kako u trudnoći tako i dok se doji, zar ne? pa, mislim neću baš pući ako ne popijem čašu piva, iako mi se eto baš pije, pogotovo u prvih šest - sedam meseci dok beba veoma često sisa.  što se tiče ječma i piva, tako se može nepraviti ječmena kaša u mleku ili jogurtu.
inače mi smo imali iskustvo sa čokoladom, čini mi se da mu je to baš smetalo, a ja nisam mogla da ne jedem...

----------


## tinars

Mihi je užasno smetalo kiselo zelje. Jela sam ga samo 2 puta i oba puta mu je stolica bila pjenušava kao pjena na cappuccinu. Za nevjerovat. Nikad prije ni kasnije (ni s Petrom) nisam ništa slično vidjela. (Zelje je bilo iz domaće radinosti)

----------


## spooky

Ja sam morala dosta dugo paziti da ne jedem zelenu salatu i pijem kravlje mlijeko jer je Pia onda imala užasne grčeve. Trebalo mi je skoro 2 mj. da skužim da se o tome radi. Nekako nisam mogla vjerovati da bi to moglo smetati.  Kad sam skužila da se o tome radi, napravila sam par puta eksperiment i potvrdila da je o tome riječ.

----------


## vrabac

Ja sam jela sve živo, a jedino što sam primjetila da pojačava grčeve je kad bi jela paradajz - na pizzi, špagetima  i sl.

----------


## sandraf

dojim, jedem sve sto i inace, jedem raznovrsno, osim sto svaki dan jedem juhu - to je recimo nekakva konstantna koja se svakodnevno ponavlja. pijem puno tekucine, iako cujem da ni to ne treba u nekim vecim kolicinama, ali meni pase. cula sam za fazol, ali njega i inace ne jedem. a u rodilistu su nam dali grasak - prodojece rodiliste - prijatelj djece i sve tako, pa ako oni tamo misle da dojilje to smiju....

----------


## cekana

Šta bi sa čajevima? Ima li to kakvog učinka na bebače, ako pijemo ciciban, komorač i sl.

----------


## Mamasita

> Ako već popijete, pokušajte poslije toga ne dojiti neko vrijeme (sat vremena nakon konzumacije je najveća koncentracija alkohola u krvi, odnosno mlijeku).


Naravno, popijem čašicu pive navečer kad malac zaspe, tako da prođe dosta vremena do podoja.

----------


## apricot

> Šta bi sa čajevima? Ima li to kakvog učinka na bebače, ako pijemo ciciban, komorač i sl.


Ako će tebi to dati neku sigurnost i ako ti paše... štetiti sigurno neće. 
Ti možeš, ali bebi nemoj davati ništa.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

> SVE što pojedete ili popijete se apsorbira u mlijeko i dolazi do bebe, a alkohol i u malim količinama šteti moždanim stanicama djeteta.


\
Ma naravno! Pa nisam notorni alkos! Ali jednom mjesečno posustanem i omakne mi se zaista gutljaj!

----------


## Frida

Evo malo podižem:
Ja sam od kako sam došla iz rodilišta 100% promjenila režim prehrane: izbacila sam luk, češnjak, curry, đumbir i sve ostalo što ima jak miris iz prehrane, uopće ne jedem prženo meso ni svinjetinu, ne jedem ništa kiselo ni konzervirano, mlijeka popijem dvije šalice dnevno, od toga jedna sa nessicom, naravno bez kofeina, tekućinu konzumiram u nenormalnim količinama (i prije sam pila barem 2 l dnevno), pijem (kršitelj koda)ov čaj za dojilje, po preporuci patronažne, voće samo kuhano, agrumi ne dolaze u obzir ...
Mislim da sam očiti primjer mame koja sluša sve savjete tipa "nije dobro za bebu, SVE ti ide u mlijeko", beba je super, dobro napreduje, nema grčeve, osip ni ništa što bi se moglo povezati sa mlijekom, a sad vas pitam: Dali pretjerujem? Dali bi stvarno napravila veeeliku štetu kada bih pojela naranču ili mandarinu?

----------


## ms. ivy

to ćeš znati samo ako probaš. ja sam izbacila jake začine, gazirano i grah, ostalo sam sve jela (in moderation, naravno). e da, nisam jela jagode jer je andrejček bio baš malen tada. apsolutno nikad nije loše reagirao na nešto što sam pojela, a ni kasnije na dohranu.

ako beba nema grozne grčeve, veliki rizik na alergiju ili nešto slično, ne mora ni mama živjeti od lešo blitve i vode. dapače, raznolika i balansirana prehrana je posebno važna dok dojiš jer se ionako pojačano trošiš (dojenje, nespavanje, sve skupa) a i beba će se navikavati na različite okuse. 

(što se kofeina tiče, ako si pila npr. jedan nes dnevno u trudnoći, beba je navikla na tu dozu i ne bi joj smjela smetati)

----------


## apricot

Frida, slobodno se možeš opustiti i, ako ti je želja, pojesti bilo što.
Neće malenoj, gotovo sigurno, ništa biti ako ti pojedeš naranču ili mandarinu... ali nemoj pojesti cijeli kilogram.
Ako vidiš promjene na guzi ili bilo što drugo... nećeš više. 
Nemoj alkohol, kavu pij u malim količinama... to je sve što mi savjetujemo. A sve ostalo... slobodno si formiraj jelovnik prema ukusu, običajima, budžetu...
I... dobar tek!

(ako se najedeš čvaraka ili slatkog kompota, moguće je da Iloni omekša stolica. ali to nije štetno)

----------


## Davor

Mi smo bili extra oprezni kad se malac rodio radi grčeva koje je redovito imao, ali sada s odmakom imam neke sasvim drukčije ideje nego onda. Malac je bio isključivo dojen, ali bi se lijepo sprdio na grah ako smo ga mi jeli.
Naknadno sam skontao da je ogromna većina problema bila vezana uz gljivice: nadimanje i grčevi kod malca, blisteri kod zakonite...

Glede mede, pojačano mliječenje se postiže pomoću ždralovine i piskavice koja se nađe u curry mješavinama, a obje "droge" prilično ruše šećer. S druge strane, šećer, kvasac i pivo su idealne podloge za razvoj gljivica i zapravo većinu problema s malim bebama.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Šta bi sa čajevima? Ima li to kakvog učinka na bebače, ako pijemo ciciban, komorač i sl.
> 
> 
> Ako će tebi to dati neku sigurnost i ako ti paše... štetiti sigurno neće. 
> Ti možeš, ali bebi nemoj davati ništa.



I ja pijem te cajeve od (kršitelj koda) i Alete,al nemam pojma jel sta pomazu  :? ,meni je vazno da su ukusni

----------


## apricot

pa, eto...
ispunili su svoju svrhu: fini su ti!

----------


## odra

Ma mene baš muče svi ti savjeti oko prehrane, i različite teorije što smijem što ne smijem. Ustvari, svaki dan saznam nešto novo što ne bih smjela. Andrej se prilično muči s probavom, otpočetka, još u bolnici sam imala s njim neprospavanu grčeću noć. Pokušala sam paziti što jedem, ali kako stalno jesti kuhano meso ??? ok. jedan dan piletina, drugi junetina, a što onda - stalno u krug??? Pa kuhana riba, ok, ali kako kad je fiš začinjen? Ja otprilike jedem normalno sada, samo izbjegavam kupus, grah i kelj, ali prema ljudima oko mene ispada da bih od povrća mogla jesti samo blitvu i špinat. :shock: 
Nisam uspjela skužiti jel Andreju smeta nešto više, jedino kesten i to me ubija jer obožavam kesten pire i pečeno kestenje...
On ima grčeve, stenje, propinje se, tiska po cijeli dan, te dio noći.

----------


## Frida

Evo jučer sam si priuštila cijeđeni sok od naranče, malena se nije bunila. Nekako sam si mislila da sve mogu konzumirati, naravno u umjerenim količinama ali svi znate da vas sa svih strana bombardiraju savjetima što je najbolje. 
Hvala na savjetima, idem zavirit u frižider, možda nađem još nešto što mogu probati.   :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

> a ovaj drugi, isto fini, mojoj šogici je babica zabranila da ga pije, jel veli da je zbog njega mlijeko išlo u mlazevima pa se maleni davio...


Kako me ovo nasmijalo   :Laughing:  

Ja tekućine popijem koliko sam žedna, a u početku sam bila stalno žedna. Sada puno manje. Mislim da nam tijelo daje dobre signale kad što treba.
Od hrane sam jela sve i svašta, što god pojela, mali je imao grčeve, tako da ne vjerujem da je neka određena hrana bila uzrok. Ne trošim puno mliječnih proizvoda. Jedino sam primijetila nedavno da se čudno ponašao nakon što sam se pojela nekoliko mandarina. Kao da mu nije baš šmekalo.

----------


## lara01

Dižem opet ovo malo.

Termin mi je za manje od 3 tjedna i iskreno se nadam da će sa dojenjem sve funkcionirati, ali me užasno brine ta moja prehrana.
Ljeto je, vruće, na tržnicama i kod moje mame u vrtu prekrasan izbor svježeg voća i povrća a ja to kao ne bi smjela.
Svježe salate, lubenice, breskve ... da se bar prvo vrijeme odreknem svega ili da jednostavno jedem od svega po malo.
Kakva su vaša iskustva u ovo ljetno doba?

----------


## apricot

lara, pročitaj topic od početka: ne postoji hrana koju ne bi smjela jesti.
Ni "kao" ni "ne kao".

Dakle, jedeš sve što ti paše i ne pretjeruješ ni u čemu.
Ako primijetiš da bebi nešto smeta, to ukineš...

----------


## ivarica

lara01, jesi ti bila na maloj skoli dojenja?  
spavala si, a?   :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Moje prošloljetno babinjačko iskustvo: 1-2 kg grožđa, 5-10 klipova kuhanog kukuruza, blitva, domaći sladoled od borovnica. Sve dnevno. Dijete nijednom nije imalo grčeve.
Napominjem da je riječ o svježem voću, kuhanom povrću koje nadimlje, nečemu što za čudo nije zabranjeno i šećeru. 
Nisam prestala piti tursku, nisam izbjegavala začineno ako mi je pasalo u tom trenutku. Nisam oko ničega dvojila. I nisam jela ono što ne volim, `a trebalo bi`.
Čak sam sklona vjerovati kako grčevi nemaju veze s majčinom prehranom. Nimalo.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Moje prošloljetno babinjačko iskustvo: 1-2 kg grožđa, 5-10 klipova kuhanog kukuruza, blitva, domaći sladoled od borovnica. Sve dnevno. Dijete nijednom nije imalo grčeve.
Napominjem da je riječ o svježem voću, kuhanom povrću koje nadimlje, nečemu što za čudo nije zabranjeno i šećeru. 
Nisam prestala piti tursku, nisam izbjegavala začineno ako mi je pasalo u tom trenutku. Nisam oko ničega dvojila. I nisam jela ono što ne volim, `a trebalo bi`.
Čak sam sklona vjerovati kako grčevi nemaju veze s majčinom prehranom. Nimalo.

----------


## Arijana

> Čak sam sklona vjerovati kako grčevi nemaju veze s majčinom prehranom. Nimalo.


A ja sam sklona vjerovati da uopće nemaju veze s probavom (možda kod jako malog broja beba), nego sa slabo razvijenim neurološkim sustavom bebe i "poremećenim" kod mame, pa jedno s drugim...

Ali isto tako mislim da ono što se pojede može utjecati i smetati bebi, kako što i kako kojoj.

----------


## Arijana

> SVE što pojedete ili popijete se apsorbira u mlijeko i dolazi do bebe, a alkohol i u malim količinama šteti moždanim stanicama djeteta.
> Ako već popijete, pokušajte poslije toga ne dojiti neko vrijeme (sat vremena nakon konzumacije je najveća koncentracija alkohola u krvi, odnosno mlijeku).


E, ja bih se vratila na ovo, ako mi tko može malo pojasniti to s koncentracijom nečega u mlijeku. 
Recimo za krv mi je jasno.. npr. lijek - jetra - bubrezi - krv cirkulira ... itd, ali dali se i mlijeko mjenja. Ja nekako imam dojam da to ostaje u mlijeku dok se ne posisa ili izdoji pa prolije  :?

----------


## lara01

> lara01, jesi ti bila na maloj skoli dojenja?  
> spavala si, a?


E i mislila sam si da ćeš mi ovako odgovoriti :Wink: .
Ovako, znam šta si rekla, čitala sam topic od početka do kraja, 
međutim razlog ovog mog pitanja je jučerašnji slučajni susret sa frendicom pedijatricom koja me uvjeravala da paradajz, lubenicu itd.   ne smijem niti primirisati.
Pa si mislim, žena friško specijalizirala, ima dvoje male djece, znam da je klince dugo dojila i valjda zna šta priča, a ja s druge strane ostala skroz zbunjena.
 :?

----------


## apricot

Arijana, nisam baš razumjela što ti nije jasno: konzumiranjem različite hrane kod dojilje, može se promijeniti okus mlijeka, ali hrana sama po sebi nije štetna pa da bi naškodila djetetu. Alkohol se luči u mlijeko i naravno da je štetan, kako odraslima, a pogotovo bebama.
lijekovi se isto luče, zato i postoje oni koji jesu i koji nisu kontraindicirani dojenju. Svaka dojilja koja treba koristiti neku medikamentnu terapiju svakako treba liječniku napomenuti da doji, a onda procijeniti je li važniji početak terapije uz dojenje ili poček do prestanka dojenja (naravno, ne radi se o nekim akutnim bolestima koje promptno treba rješavati).

Nadam se da je ovo to što te zanimalo.

----------


## Arijana

Ma to mi je jasno, zaboga   :Grin:  

Pitala sam za koncentraciju alkohola ili nečeg drugog a štetnog, u mlijeku. Dakle, kad nešto dosegne punu koncentraciju u krvi onda ta koncentracija opada i "otrovi" se izlučuju na ovaj ili onaj način, recimo preko bubrega. 
Kako u tom smislu stoji mlijeko?
Evo konkretno; npr. sad ja popijem 2 decilitra vina, alkohol se izluči u mlijeko, ostalo ode u krv, pa se nakon određenog vremena izluči iz krvi, a što je s onim u mlijeku - da li ostaje tamo dok se to mlijeko ne posisa ili ne izdoji, tj. kako i na koji način opada koncentracija alkohola u mlijeku?

----------


## a zakaj

pridruzujem se Arijaninom pitanju - i meni ta ista stvar nije jasna?

i da li postoje neki podaci o tome koliko posto popijenog alkohola zavrsi u mlijeku? Ili pitam glupost?

jerbo sam ja jos jedna notorna alkosica (recimo casa pive u mjesec dana), pa da znam kolko sam stete napravila.

----------


## Arijana

Ja nisam notorni alkoholičar   :Laughing:  , dapače, mrzim alkohol - da se razumijemo.

----------


## Arijana

Još nisam dobila odgovor  :?

----------


## ivarica

ako si pila onda vrijedi jedino pump and dump, pogotovo ako je dijete mladje od tri mjeseca

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Spominjali su se lijekovi pa da pitam: imam kronične upale mjehura i otkad dojim pila sam antibiotik (uz koji mogu dojiti) već 4 ili 5 puta, a dojim 14 mjeseci. Kada dobijem upalu, to jednostavno ne može proći bez antibiotika tako da mislim da ne postoji neka druga solucija za rješavanje mojih mokraćnomjehrnih problema. Zanima me štete li toliki antibiotici mom sisavcu jer se ipak mali postotak lijeka izlučuje svaki put u mlijeko? Prestanak dojenja nije nužan, zar ne? Uopće ne razmišljam o prestanku dojenja, ali me malo ti silni antibiotici brinu...  :/ 

Usput, samo da kažem da ona fama o pivu uopće nije loša ako volite bezalkoholno pivo kao ja   :Grin:   zbog tog mita, moji roditelji i svekiji, svako toliko mi donose po desetke boca bezalkoholne stelle, a ja samo mudro šutim i potvrđujem korist te pive za naše mnogobrojne mjesece dojenja   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Zanima me štete li toliki antibiotici mom sisavcu jer se ipak mali postotak lijeka izlučuje svaki put u mlijeko? Prestanak dojenja nije nužan, zar ne? Uopće ne razmišljam o prestanku dojenja, ali me malo ti silni antibiotici brinu...  :/


ako na drugu stranu jednadzbe stavis sve stete nedojenja, odgovor je jasan.

jesi sigurna da su te silne stele skroz bez alkohola?

----------


## Arijana

> ako si pila onda vrijedi jedino pump and dump, pogotovo ako je dijete mladje od tri mjeseca


Jednom sam popila Caffetin kad me bolio zub neizdrživo, ali M. je tad već bila velika pa je mogla bez podoja, ali nije mogla zaspat bez cike. Uspavala je uplakanu na rukama, a onda bjesomučno izdajala i proljevala, pa zato pitam jeli to nužno ili nakon ne znam 3, 4, 5.. sati se mlijeko "regenerira". Znači ipak proljevat..

----------


## Maja

jesi probala s velikim dozama C-vitamina i brusnice? Meni je to strašno pomoglo prije par mjeseci, pa sam sada believer   :Smile:

----------


## miki_mef

moje iskustvo s prehranom je takvo da sam ja doslovno jela od pocetka ama bas sve, i nista nije posebno smetalo jani, cak i grah u velikim kolicinama, jerbo moj muz je lud za njim, jedino smo nas dvoje imali neke posljedice poslije  :Laughing:  , ali jana nista
ja sam isla logikom , probam pa vidim ako joj smeta vise necu, ali ona nije reagirala na nista, grceve je imala mozda triput i to u prva tri tjedna, cak joj se mlijko jako dopalo kad sam jela cesnjak, pametno dijete  :Wink:

----------


## miki_mef

e da i morala sam mjesec dana piti augmentin zbog infekcije na noznom prstu, i doktorica mi je rekla da najnormalnije dojim jer to ne smeta dojenju, medutim jana je dobila cudne proljevaste stolice nakon 2 tjedna , zbog toga jer su joj i te male doze antibiotika kroz mlijeko unistile crijevnu floru, da napomenem bila je iskljucivo dojena cijelo vrijeme ,  onda je dobila bakterije za normaliziranje njene crijevne flore, (moram doma pogledati kak se zovu) na recet koje smo joj prije podoja stavljali u usta i nakon pet dana uz stalno dojenje  i te bakterije sve se normaliziralo

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Probala sam svašta, već 9 godina imam upale mjehura. Pila sam i neke homeopatske pripravke, i čajeve, pa iscijeđeni limun sa destiliranom vodom, pa brusnice, čak mi je urolog stavljao neki jaki lijek koji smo nabavili u Njemačkoj,a ubrizgava se ravno u mjehur...nakon toga su upale prestale,ali su ponovno počele nakon pola godine... Dobila sam ime neke doktorice u Zg u Klinici za infektologiju koja navodno riješava takve probleme, ali pričekat ću da prestanem dojiti jer pretpostavljam da bi mi dala jaču terapiju, a zasada izbijegavam lijekove koliko god mogu...

----------


## NatasaM...

Arijana, glede alkohola, na portalu pise:

"Ubrzo nakon konzumacije alkohol prelazi u majčino mlijeko (*nalazi se u istoj količini kao u krvi*) mijenjajući mu miris i okus. Umjerena, ali redovita konzumacija alkohola kod majke djeluje na smanjenje proizvodnje mlijeka i na refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, te ga može i blokirati. Kod djeteta može poremetiti raspored spavanja (bebe su pospanije, lakše zaspu, ali se brže bude), usporiti rast i motorički razvoj."

Najvise ga ima 30-60 minuta nakon konzumacije, odnosno 60-90 minuta ako je konzumiran s hranom. Kod zene od 55 kg potrebno je 2-3 sata da se kolicina od jedne case piva ili vina potpuno ocisti iz organizma.

Medjutim, sto se vise alkohola uzme, teze se cisti iz organizma. Npr. organizam zene od 55 kg treba do 13 sati za eliminaciju alkohola unijetog jednim zestokim picem.

----------


## Arijana

A ako žena ne doji kroz tih 13 sati, da li je alkohol otišao iz mlijeka ili je ostao, to se ja pitam (doduše, ne za alkohol    :Grin:    nego za analgetike).

----------


## mamaineven

Bok! Mogu li vam postraviti jedno pitanje. Vidim da vi govorite o jako malim bebama a moj Neven ima 13 mj. pa me zanima smijem li ja početi jesti gljive i jesu li one preko mlijeka opasne. Mislim, već ih sanjam po noći. Ne bi jela neke iz prirode, evo samo šampinjone. Help!!

----------


## Barbie

Koliko mama i beba toliko i razlicitih iskustava, kao i u svemu, trudnoci, porodu itd.Cure, mene samo zanima kako skuziti sto bebi iz tvoje prehrane smeta?Npr. u popodnevnim satima jedem kikiriki, nakon koliko vremena mogu ocekivati neku reakciju, odnosno, nakon koliko vremena to dospije u moje mlijeko?THX

----------


## mamaja

mamaineven, slobodno se baci na gljive. naravno, provjerene.

----------


## NatasaM...

*Arijana*, ako ne izbacis mlijeko izdajanjem, ono ostaje puno cega-si-vec-pojela ili popila.

*Barbi*, ako je dijete jako alergicno na nesto u majcinom mlijeku, reagirat ce unutar nekoliko minuta nakon izlaganja alergenu. Inace reagira 4 do 24 sata nakon izlaganja (odnosno sisanja mlijeka u kojem je alergena tvar).

----------


## barakuda

Jucer smo jeli skusu sa rostilja i ja sam pojela manji komadic ribe,i nocas kad je mlijeko pocelo curiti po svuda (kao i inace  :Rolling Eyes:  ), meni smrdi riba!! Mala papa sva sretna i nista joj ne smeta, a meni je se stomak digao jer mi mlijeko smrdi po ribi! Ovo je prvi puta da sam namirisala hranu u mlijeku, pa me malo iznenadilo :/

----------


## apricot

barakuda, to ti je super!
to je samo dokaz da ne treba u 4. mjesecu započinjati s dohranom "kako bi dijete naviklo na okuse".
Oni kroz majčino mlijeko isprobavaju okuse od prvoga dana.

A tvoja curica će očito - voljeti ribu   :Wink:

----------


## barakuda

:Laughing:  n astavak slijedi: jutros kad se probudila, bljucula je na MM, nakon toga je i on smrdio na ribu!! Ma znam ja da mlijeko prima okus onoga sto mi pojedemo, ali ovako intenzivan miris me bas zaprepastio!

----------


## kovke

barakuda, umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## ivanaos

zašto se ne smiju tj svi to nekako govore, jesti agrumi. Ja ću roditi u 11 mj i tada ima puuuno mandarina koje obožavam i strašno mi je pomislit da ih neću smijet jesti, tim više što su prezdrave. Zna li netko nešto o prehrani =Fit for life= za vrijeme dojenja? Meni ta prehrana tj stil života  strašno odgovara i smatram ju najzdravijom, pa tako i za bebu. Ukratko do 12 sati isključivo svježe voće u neograničenim količinama, od 12 žitarice, svježe salate i povrče ili riba i povrče(meso ne volim) te puno mahunarki i orašastih plodova, izbačeno mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi. Dosta sam to proučavala i jedno vrijeme sam se tako hranila i imala sam jako puno snage i nisam bila pospana i opčenito nikad tako fit- osnovni princip je jesti hranu koja daje energiju a to je svježa hrana, a nus poslijedica je gubitak tjelesne težine. Voljela bih nastaviti tj više se prisržavati kada budem dojila jer mi se to čini logično da ću i ja i beba imati više snage.

----------


## kovke

jer su oni dosta alergeni

----------


## anchie76

Slobodno jedi *SVE*

Neki tvrde za agrume da su alergeni, Richter (koji je alergolog) tvrdi da on prvi put cuje da su agrumi alergeni.  Pa ti znaj  :? 

Ukoliko agrumi tvom djetetu budu smetali - primjetit ces.  A mozda ce djetetu smetati sasvim nesto deseto sto nije na niti jednoj listi, a mozda mu nece smetati bas nista.  

Nista si nemoj uskracivati apriori, jedi sve.  Ukoliko vidis smetnje, lako je to onda izbaciti iz prehrane.

----------


## K&amp;K

Uvijek kad procitam da se ne smiju piti gazirana pica, kopka me jedno pitanje:
Da li se smije piti Jamnica (mineralna GAZIRANA voda) za vrijeme dojenja, ako ne zasto??
(U trudnoci sam ju pila, po preporuci dr opce prakse radi niskog tlaka. Takodjer sam pila i Donat Mg, radi Mg po preporuci ginica. I Jamnica i Donat su gazirane vode...)

----------


## anchie76

Sto se gaziranih pica tice, ja nisam cula nista posebno o njima.  Vjerujem da ih se ne preporuca zbog toga sto generalno nisu zdrava za konzumiranje sto imaju previse secera, sto imaju kofeina, itd.  nego je puno zdravija voda.   Ja bih rekla da nije problem u mjehuricima nego u tim drugim sastojcima sto sam gore spomenula.  Tak da ja ne vidim kak bi npr. donat Mg bio stetan   :Unsure:

----------


## Engls

Primjetila sam da mi se E.muči kada joj dajem Plivit D3. Napravili smo i eksperiment. Da li da ne dajemo taj vitamin D dok ne prođu ta prva tri kritična mjeseca? E.ima 8 tjedana.

----------


## apricot

Odluka je stvarno na roditeljima...
I na ovom Forumu ima mama koje svojoj djeci nisu davale D vitamin, na osnovu vlastitih istraživanja i saznanja.

To nije u našoj domeni, ipak se moraš posavjetovati s pedijatrom.

Potraži što su pisale te mame koje nisu davale D3 kapi.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

khm, khm, podižem topic - evo citata iz knjige" the womanly art of breastfeeding", la leche ligue international, na temu konzumacije alkohola:
"učinci alkohola na dojenje proporcionalni su količini koju majka konzumira.  nije dokazano da je količina alkohola koju prima beba  majke dojilje koja ponekad nešto popije ili ograničava konzumaciju na najviše jedno piće na dan štetna. ako povremeno uživate u večernjoj čaši vina, ili u hladnom pivu za vrućeg ljetnog dana, nema razloga da se toga odreknete ako dojite.
istina je da alkohol slobodno ulazi u majčino mlijeko i najviše ga je 30 do 90 minuta nakon konzumacije. nakon što majčino tijelo razgradi alkohol, a taj proces traje dva do tri sata, alkohol je eliminiran iz njenog sustava *i iz mlijeka*. ipak, što je više alkohola uneseno u organizam, više će ga biti u mlijeku i bit će potrebno dulje da se on eliminira..."

znači, ne treba mlijeko izdojiti i baciti, alkohol "izađe" iz mlijeka nakon nekoliko sati. 
zaključak - mame starijih beba koje već papaju krutu papicu i rijeđe doje, mogu mirne duše popiti malo vina ili piva ako znaju da neće bebu dojiti slijedeća tri - četiri sata.
ja inače nikad ne pijem, pa tako ni sada, ali tek toliko da utješim one koje ponekad malo "licnu" - ne morate se izdojiti i ne morate baciti mlijeko, samo trebate pričekati neko vrijeme i onda možete bez brige dojiti.   :Bouncing:

----------


## apricot

puhovi, istina je.
zato mi i kažemo da se sve te zabrane odnose na majke skroz malih beba kojima je manja koncentracija alkohola u mlijeku štetnija nego što je to većoj djeci.

savjetujemo i otezanje dojenja barem sat vremena nakon konzumacije.

Naravno da nije isto popije li mama čašicu kad joj beba ima tri mjeseca i non stop je na cici, ili mama jednoipolgodišnjeg djeteta koje ima i veću otpornost, i dojenje mu nije isključiva prehrana, i, pretpostavimo, rjeđe doji.

----------


## K&amp;K

A sto je s alkoholom u kolacima npr. rum u orehnjaci se dodaje prije pecenja. Da li to ishlapi tijekom pecenja i ostane samo aroma ili ostane i alkohol?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

to ti sve ishlapi.

----------


## upornamama

a kava? nisam popila kavu vec 10 mjeseci. cula sam i da se ne smije zaciniti hrana octom?!

----------


## Trina

Ja pijem kavu normalno,2,3 turske s puno mlijeka na dan,tako sam i u trudnoći.A od hrane jedem doslovno sve.Evo baš danas sam se najela kiselog kupusa  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

ja pijem kavu. jos u trudnoci sa 2 male espresice presla na jednu s vise mlijeka, ili neskafe. 
koristim i ocat, balzamiko ili jabucni. ustvari jedem i pijem sve ko i prije. nekad malo crnog vina, nekad malo pive. ne jedem jedino grah jer sam jos od trudnoce i bez njega imala problema s vjetrovima, a i nije mi na "top 10" omiljene hrane.

----------


## kristina_zg

Boli me grlo i kašljem ko slon. Jel smijem stavit med u čaj ako dojim? Nešto kao da sam načula da med ne smijem jest. :/

----------


## Honey

Smiješ med koristiti dok dojiš.

Med je zabranjen za djecu do cca 2 godine starosti zbog opasnosti od botulizma. Ali te bakterije ne ulaze u mlijeko pa nema straha.

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Slobodno jedi med   :Smile:    SVE smijes jesti.

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## dinasta80

evo prošao nam prvi mjesec dosta dobro,pazim što jedem i nije mi teško ali bi počela uvoditi neke namirnice sada o kojima  sam ja ovisna inače, a to je paradajz i svježi kupus pa me zanima da li je to preporučljivo??!!

----------


## Rhea

Ma možeš jesti sve. Ako sumnjaš u nešto, u početku uzimanja tih namirnica ne pretjeruj, pomalo ih uvodi i ako vidiš da djeteu smeta, izbaci ih prehrane.

Ja jedem sve, doslovno sve, i nisam primjetila da mojoj djeci išta smeta.

----------


## aleksandra

Sve normalno jedem i za sada nikakvih problema.Neki dan pojela tri jagode,sjetila se poslije da nisam smjela,ali eto sve je ok.

----------


## bugaa

Jel netko zna nakon koliko se vremena tvari iz naše hrane ili cuge pojavljuju u mljeku.....npr ak navečer pojedem zelenu salatu dal će ju beba 'pojest' u recimo noćnom podoju il onom ujutro? :?

----------


## apricot

postoji neko generalno vrijeme apsorpcije za svaku namirnicu, ali ipak ovisi i o tvome probavnom sustavu i metabolizmu.

pitaš li to kako bi mogla detektirati eventualne smetnje/alergije?

----------


## bugaa

tak je

----------


## morena24

da se i ja malo ubacim...

kaze se da dijete ne voli miris/okus cesnjaka i tak jos nekih zacina u mlijeku...i sad mi nije jasno: sta onda nece pit to mlijeko? ne kuzim...sta nece jest dok taj cesnjak ne izadje..ili kak to izgleda :? 

mislim ja se jos nisam susrela s tim da mi je mali odbio cicu jer mu nije bilo fino, a ne znam ni kak bi skuzila da mu nije fino...


i jos nesto, ako ja jedem malo...kako to u biti utjece na moje dijete? ja jedem malo a on napreduje ok. onako prosjecno; ni puno ni malo ne dobiva...da jedem vise i zdravije, da li bi i on bolje napredovao? ima sad 4 mjeseca

----------


## Mamita

neka djeca ne vole intenzivne mirise, pa se tu uvijek nekako nađe češnjak. ja bih rekla da je više djece kojoj ne paše kravlje mlijeko koje konzumira majka nego miris nekog povrća. to su jako rijetki slučajevi i uglavnom dijete odbija dojku radi nečeg drugog.

količina i kvaliteta hrane koju ti pojedeš nema veze s bebinim napretkom nego samo isključivo s tvojim zdravljem. ako napreduje prosječno nema potrebe da se uopće zamaraš s time da bi napredovao "bolje". ali prati sebe. ako i tebi paše tvoj način prehrane onda je sve u redu. nemoj jesti više radi djeteta.   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> kaze se da dijete ne voli miris/okus cesnjaka i tak jos nekih zacina u mlijeku...i sad mi nije jasno: sta onda nece pit to mlijeko? ne kuzim...sta nece jest dok taj cesnjak ne izadje..ili kak to izgleda :? 
> 
> i jos nesto, ako ja jedem malo...kako to u biti utjece na moje dijete? ja jedem malo a on napreduje ok. onako prosjecno; ni puno ni malo ne dobiva...da jedem vise i zdravije, da li bi i on bolje napredovao? ima sad 4 mjeseca


ja pijem tablete češnjaka kao prevenciju gljivičnim infekcijama rodnice (na prvi osječaj peckanja)
moj cicoljubac uopće ne prosvjeduje 

mislim da se dijete privikava na lokalnu prehranu (okuse) preko majčinog mlijeka
bar nije monotono   :Grin:  

ako jedeš nekvalitetno (količina nije bitna) to će se odraziti na tebe: gubiti ćeš kalcij, željezo, C-vitamin...
pobrini se za kvalitetnu prehranu (ne junk food) radi sebe i svog zdravlja, i inače, bez obzira na dojenje

ja sam bila na dijeti i dojila, gubila sam 1kg/mj, moj gubitak na kilaži nije imao posljedica na napredovanje male (ona je napredovala svojim tempom)

----------


## dinasta80

da li je moguće da slatko škodi djetetu?? kada jedem čokoladu,sladoled itd drugi dan je jako nemirna. i zna li netko izaziva li sezam kakve smetnje??  :Sad:

----------


## klara

> da li je moguće da slatko škodi djetetu?? kada jedem čokoladu,sladoled itd drugi dan je jako nemirna. i zna li netko izaziva li sezam kakve smetnje??


Ne znam. Sunčici ne smeta ni čokolada, ni sladoled, ni sezam.
Sad kad gledam unutrag, nikada nisam primjetila da joj smeta nešto što sam ja pojela. Čak niti kava, znala sam pretjerati, a njezin ritam spavanja ni ponašanje nisu se promijenili.

(MGrubi opet imaš dobar avatar  :Wink:  )

----------


## manal

malo podizem temu, iako vidim da ste uglavnom odgovorile ono sto zelim cuti: dok dojim smijem normalno jesti sve kao i inace? 
jer od cura koje su najnedavnije rodile cujem da patronazne "brane" *svjeze* voce i povrce... kud bas sad ljeti! dakle smije li se to? imam kupina u vrtu, bas dozrijevaju   :Grin:  a da paradajz ne smijem jesti, bila bi jako tuzna...

----------


## Lutonjica

smijes sve

----------


## rinče

ja jedem apsolutno sve i još nisam primjetila da je išta smetalo mom malom   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ja se doslovno davim u cesnjaku zadnjih mjesec dana ili vise, ona se ne buni  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja jedem apsolutno sve i još nisam primjetila da je išta smetalo mom malom


isto tako. od prvog dana.

----------


## manal

opet ja s prehranom: utjece li ono sto jedem na kvalitetu i kolicinu mlijeka? naime jedem prilicno lose i malo  :Embarassed:  ako je do mog zdravlja, tako sam ja navikla, ali ako je za njega i kolicinu mlijeka vazno, onda bi se potrudila... tipa zaposlila tetu kuharicu  :Razz:

----------


## Leni

ja jedem sve.. osim mahunarki i graha..

ubili su me s pričom na početku, nemoj jest ovo ono, bla bla, mali će ti imati strašne grčeve ako jedeš ovo ono..

na kraju bi živjela samo od juhe..

kako može biti zdraviji kompot od svježeg voća :? 

uglavnom, prošli bez grčića :D

----------


## ronin

jel smijem jesti školjke dok dojim-svježe izvađene?

----------


## cuckalica

> jel smijem jesti školjke dok dojim-svježe izvađene?


ja sam ih jela bas jucer
od pohlepe se nisam ni sjetila raspitat jel smijem   :Embarassed:

----------


## SnješkaM

I ja jedem sve...  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Znate li ovako napamet za neki stručni izvor kojeg mogu navesti kad mi se nađe netko pametovat što sve ne smijem jesti?

----------


## Mrvna

E da, još nešto - na ovom topiku sam zaključila da mamina prehrana uglavnom nema veze s bebinim ponašanjem, i onda nađem ovo:

"Mit 5: Kada dojite, morate paziti što jedete.
NEISTINA! Mama koja doji treba jesti umjereno sve. Ne
treba ništa izbjegavati niti treba jesti neku posebnu hranu.
_Ako pijete puno mlijeka_ da bi Vam se, po narodnom
obiaju, stvorilo više mlijeka, _možete samo izazvati kolike i
alergije kod Vaše bebe_."

Znači, mlijeko je iznimka i njega zbilja treba izbjegavati?  :?

----------


## apricot

veliki broj djece ima intoleranciju na laktozu iz kravljega mlijeka, i u slučaju grčeva ili neke alergije... kravlje mlijeko i sve gdje ga ima se prvo izbacuje iz prehrane.

i sama sam nakon poroda pila na litre mlijeka jer mi je pasalo.
da sam primijetila da djeci smeta, ukinula bih.
kao i bilo što drugo.

----------


## Lutonjica

ništa ne trebas izbjegavati
odnosno, pocnes izbjegavati tek ako vidis da smeta
mojim curama isto nije smetalo kravlje mlijeko

----------


## icyoh

ja jedem sve što mi se svidi. Izbjegavam jedino alkohol i kavu - koje nisam pila ni kad nisam bila trudna i dojila.
pazim na unos voća i povrća, izbjegavam junk food, trudim se jesti uglavnom kuhano - sve isto kao i prije.

----------


## predatorica

po mom iskustvu je bilo ovako:
sto god jela ili ne mali je imao kolike i to one koje traju saaatima i nista  nije pomagalo. Bilo je grozno i znala sam 2 dana jesti isto  a da reakcija bude sasvim drugacija. Vise nema kolike. Pijem kavu i sve jedem osim graha.


Pitanje: da li ste primijetili da vasa prehrana utjece na stolicu bebe jer mi mali ima tvrdu stolicu u zadnje vrijeme i mijenjala sam prehranu (vlakna,juhe i sl.- sve sto "protjeruje" ) i NISTA. Po mom iskustvu nema veze sto mama jede.  Kakva su vasa?
E da , sa kceri mi se  cinilo da ima veze jer kad sam jela krem juhu od povrca(domacu) mala bi se sva zas... a mali - nista. Na istu juhu.

----------


## Pepita

Ja nisam puno toga mijenjala.
Uvijek sam jela zbilja zdravo, a od trudnoće mi ostale neke dobre navike   :Grin:  
Kravlje mlijeko nikad nisam pila pa tako ni sad.

----------


## manal

> Pitanje: da li ste primijetili da vasa prehrana utjece na stolicu bebe jer mi mali ima tvrdu stolicu u zadnje vrijeme i mijenjala sam prehranu (vlakna,juhe i sl.- sve sto "protjeruje" ) i NISTA. Po mom iskustvu nema veze sto mama jede.  Kakva su vasa?
> E da , sa kceri mi se  cinilo da ima veze jer kad sam jela krem juhu od povrca(domacu) mala bi se sva zas... a mali - nista. Na istu juhu.


hej! vidi, moj bebe, dan stariji od tvog!, je isto u zadnje vrijeme imao guscu stolicu, kasastu. nitko mi nije odgovarao na isto pitanje kao tvoje, a ja sam sama nekako kontala da je to neka faza u dozrijevanju njihovog probavnog sustava. kod njega je to pocelo otprilike s 5 mjeseci i sad se nakon dohrane nastavlja tako gusca, kasasta.

----------


## predatorica

Hvala ti na odgovoru. Nadam se i ja da je to faza mada je ovo totalno tvrda stolica, braboncici kako bi se reklo. Pa reguliram sa **** cajem za probavu i kasicama pa se sredi. Bit ce valjda ok onda. Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Pesa

Cure evo jednog pitanja pa molim pomoć.
vidim da svako jede što mu paše i da tu nema nekih zabrana.
Mene zanima što ste jele da bi imale više mlijeka.
Patronaža mi je rekla da je za to dobro kruh i maslac i toplo mlijeko i savjetovala mi čaj od piskavice.Ja ga koristim već dva mjeseca i moram priznati da mislim da imam rezultate.
Zanima me imate li kakav savjeto što je još dobro za to.

Hvala

----------


## anchie76

> Cure evo jednog pitanja pa molim pomoć.<br>
> vidim da svako jede što mu paše i da tu nema nekih zabrana.<br>
> Mene zanima što ste jele da bi imale više mlijeka.<br>
> Patronaža mi je rekla da je za to dobro kruh i maslac i toplo mlijeko i savjetovala mi čaj od piskavice.Ja ga koristim već dva mjeseca i moram priznati da mislim da imam rezultate.<br>
> Zanima me imate li kakav savjeto što je još dobro za to.<br>
> <br>
> Hvala


Pozdrav,
na žalost (ili bolje rečeno - na sreću  :Smile:  ), namirnice ne utječu na količinu mlijeka. Količinu mlijeka definiraju hormoni, odnosno dijete (putem pražnjenja dojke). Jer što se više mlijeka prazni iz dojke, više se mlijeka stvara.

Postoje neke biljke koje navodno mogu malo potaknuti povećanu količinu mlijeka, ali to je upitno i nije u nekim zamjetnim količinama.

A ovaj savjet kruh, maslac i toplo mlijeko - moram se nasmijati  :Smile:   što jedu krave da bi imale više mlijeka, jel i one konzumiraju mlijeko drugih sisavaca?  :Wink:  Vjerojatno sada i sama uviđaš apsurd savjeta koji ti je dala patronažna.

Stoga, samo doji na zahtjev, nikakve dodatne tekućine ne davati djetetu, ne davati dudu i nema straha da mlijeka neće biti - jer to su (jedine) stvari koje mogu utjecati na količinu mlijeka kod mame  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Piskavica (začin) i ždralovina (galega oficinalis) povećavaju izlučivanje mlijeka, ali ruše tlak i odlično je pitanje što se dogodi kad se prestanu koristiti.
Mislim da takve stvari ne treba koristiti.

----------


## Pesa

Anchie76 puno hvala na odgovoru.zaista je sad apsurd ovo sa mlijekom.
Moram priznati da sam nova u donjenju s obzirom da prvog malca sam svojim mlijekom hranila samo mjesec dana i to sam se morala izdajati ( ostao u bolnici nakon poroda pa se navikao na bocicu) i ja sam zbog jakog stresa jednostavno ostala bez mlijeka.
svaki savjet mi sada dobro dodje.
sada mi molim te jos samo reci zašto ne duda?Doduše on je odbija pa mu je ne dajem previše ali ju je par puta imao.
Hvala puno.

----------


## Pesa

Anchie76 puno hvala na odgovoru.zaista je sad apsurd ovo sa mlijekom.
Moram priznati da sam nova u donjenju s obzirom da prvog malca sam svojim mlijekom hranila samo mjesec dana i to sam se morala izdajati ( ostao u bolnici nakon poroda pa se navikao na bocicu) i ja sam zbog jakog stresa jednostavno ostala bez mlijeka.
svaki savjet mi sada dobro dodje.
sada mi molim te jos samo reci zašto ne duda?Doduše on je odbija pa mu je ne dajem previše ali ju je par puta imao.
Hvala puno.

----------


## malo janje

Zanima me jel se moze jesti cokolada kad  dojis? Citam da nesmije se jesti a ja bi ubila za kocku cokolade  :Smile:  imam velike napadaje gladi a pogotovo zelja za slatkim.

----------


## sirius

> Zanima me jel se moze jesti cokolada kad  dojis? Citam da nesmije se jesti a ja bi ubila za kocku cokolade  imam velike napadaje gladi a pogotovo zelja za slatkim.


prvi put čujem da se ne smije jesti čokolada.

----------


## jelena.O

> prvi put čujem da se ne smije jesti čokolada.


ne smije se jest ak dete je sklono i ima atopijski dermatitis

----------


## Beti3

> Cure evo jednog pitanja pa molim pomoć.
> vidim da svako jede što mu paše i da tu nema nekih zabrana.
> Mene zanima što ste jele da bi imale više mlijeka.
> Patronaža mi je rekla da je za to dobro kruh i maslac i toplo mlijeko i savjetovala mi čaj od piskavice.Ja ga koristim već dva mjeseca i moram priznati da mislim da imam rezultate.
> Zanima me imate li kakav savjeto što je još dobro za to.
> 
> Hvala


Najbolje ti je da jedeš ono što voliš i ono što je zdravo, glavno da jedeš. Nikakvi posebni čajevi ti ne trebaju. I nikakva posebna hrana.
Jedino da baš gladuješ ili ne uzimaš tekućinu moglo bi smetati proizvodnji mlijeka. 
Nikad ne pijem mlijeko, ni kravlje ni bilo koje, niti ne jedem maslac, a mlijeka je bilo i viška.

----------


## anchie76

> ne smije se jest ak dete je sklono i ima atopijski dermatitis


Dakle to apsolutno NEMA NIKAKVE veze s dojenjem, nego s tim što dijete ima određenu bolest. 





> Zanima me jel se moze jesti cokolada kad dojis? Citam da nesmije se jesti a ja bi ubila za kocku cokolade  imam velike napadaje gladi a pogotovo zelja za slatkim.


Dakle, žene koje doje mogu normalno pojesti čokoladu kao i svaku drugu namirnicu.

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie76 puno hvala na odgovoru.zaista je sad apsurd ovo sa mlijekom.
> Moram priznati da sam nova u donjenju s obzirom da prvog malca sam svojim mlijekom hranila samo mjesec dana i to sam se morala izdajati ( ostao u bolnici nakon poroda pa se navikao na bocicu) i ja sam zbog jakog stresa jednostavno ostala bez mlijeka.


Nisi zbog stresa ostala bez mlijeka,  nego zbog toga što se izdajanjem često dogodi da mama ne može toliko efikasno prazniti dojku kao što je prazni dijete pa se s vremenom pravi sve manje i manje mlijeka (kako je ti manje prazniš, manje se pravi), a i činjenica da je dijete pilo na bočicu isto je odmoglo dojenju.  Tako da NISI ostala bez mlijeka zbog stresa, nego ti se količina smanjila zbog nedovoljnog pražnjenja dojke.  To ti govorim zato da znaš da mlijeko ne može nestati zbog stresa, i da ti pojasnim zbog čega ti se to dogodilo - da se oslobodiš straha sada  :Smile:   Za vrijeme stresa se čak pojačano proizvodi mlijeko, ali teže izlazi van, i u kombinaciji s izdajanjem (koje ide vrlo teško većini žena), vrlo je teško održati laktaciju...





> svaki savjet mi sada dobro dodje.
> sada mi molim te jos samo reci zašto ne duda?Doduše on je odbija pa mu je ne dajem previše ali ju je par puta imao.
> Hvala puno.


Sisanje dude (kao i dude na bočici) je drugačija tehnika od sisanja dojke.  Djeca često moraju savladati tehniku sisanja dojke, i ukoliko im se u počecima daje duda ili bočica postoji velika šansa da će odbijati dojku (ili je lošije prazniti) zato što im je tehnika sisanja bočice puno lakša za savladati (manje mišića moraju koristiti itd).  Dakle, ne treba davati dudu barem 6 prvih tjedana, jer nije vrijedno riskiranja prestanka dojenja zbog toga. 

I drugi razlog je taj što bi dijete svaku potrebu za sisanjem trebalo zadovoljiti na dojci, na taj način se osigurava da jede kada god ono želi i na taj način uspješno regulira količinu mlijeka kod majke. Ukoliko se djetetu da duda umjesto da mu se ponudi dojka, nesvjesno se u stvari utječe na količinu mlijeka, tj. smanjuje ju se, jer umjesto da je dijete ispraznilo određenu količinu mlijeka kod mame sisajući (i time potaknulo novu proizvodnju), ono je sisalo dudu a mlijeko je kod mame ostalo u dojci (i nije potaknuta nova proizvodnja mlijeka).  A da ne govorimo da to sve može dovesti i do nedovoljnog dobivanja na kilaži, pa se onda proglasi da "mama nije imala dovoljno mlijeka", ili "mlijeko nije bilo dovoljno kvalitetno" ili nešto u tom smislu, a naravno to uopće nije istina, nego je problem što dijete nije svako sisanje zadovoljilo na dojci, nego je sisalo dudu i u konačnici nije konzumiralo dovoljno mlijeka i nije dobilo dovoljno na kilaži.  

Zato ne duda (barem u počecima, tj. prvih 6 tjedana barem)  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Zanima me jel se moze jesti cokolada kad  dojis? Citam da nesmije se jesti a ja bi ubila za kocku cokolade  imam velike napadaje gladi a pogotovo zelja za slatkim.


Bolje da ti ne napišem koliko ja dnevno čokolade pojedem. Sram me

----------


## Pesa

Anchie76 puno ti hvala na ovom objasnjenju.Moram priznati da ove stvari nisam znala i kada ovo čitam sve ima nekog smisla.
Znači stvar je vrlo jednostavna samo dojiti i to je to.

----------


## anchie76

Tako je  :Smile: 

Kad bi sve žene to znale, ne bismo nikada u svom životu čule pitanje "jel imaš mlijeka"  :Smile:

----------


## kokolet

imam i ja jedno pitanje vezano za prehranu dok dojim. malecki ima 3ipo mjeseca, imao je grčiće,i kad sam izbacila ono što mi se činilo da mu smeta, prestali su. međutim prije par dana smo u prehranu ubacili kruh sa sjemenkama, crni, jer smo odlučili bojkotirati bijeli. otada je malo nemirniji, kaki vodenkasto, i malo pjenasto.je moguće da su je zasmeta taj kruh sa sjemenkama. tako je fin i ne jedem ga puno ka šta sam jela bili. očito da ću ga se morat odreć  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

možda u sebi ima soje ili nekaj slično kaj mu smeta, imaš i drugih finih kruhova ako želiš bojkotirat bijeli, vidi za ražene, ( ne znam dal imate Frumentum tamo dole, ali njihov Gazdin kruh je gazda nad gazdama)

----------


## apricot

to je možda slučajna podudarnost.

ima li još kakvih promjena osim pjenušave i rijetke stolice?
ima li kakvih promjena na tvojim bradavicama?

----------


## kokolet

nema ništa, iste su ka  prije. mali lipo ciki, i sve ok. mislim da ću ostavit par dana kruh. ništa drugo nisam prominila ni dodala. ne znam šta bi drugo moglo bit

----------


## kokolet

evo samo da javim, da od jučer popodne nisam jela onaj lipi kruh sa sjemenkama, nego sam uzela raženi. stolica je lipe žute boje, nije vodena, a on je lipo jutros odspava. mislim da je ipak bilo radi kruha i suncokretovih sjemenki u njemu...

----------


## apricot

nije ti to onda od toga kruha
ne može se organizam očistiti za dvadesetak sati, a pogotovo što i njemu treba da probavi to što je pojeo.

kada ukidamo npr. mliječne proizvode zbog sumnje na dječju alergiju, čekamo 2 tjedna da vidimo rezultate.

----------


## kokolet

pa od čega onda može biti?uopće mi nije jasno.jučer je bila zelenkasta, ne skroz, ono blaga nijansa, a danas je normalne boje.

----------


## apricot

mogla je biti neka virozica

----------


## kokolet

pa sad kad malo razmislim, imao je začepljen nosić i kašljao je onako zrelo. moguće da je onaj sekret progutao pa da je zato stolica sluzava, je li tako?

----------


## apricot

to je jedan od najčešćih razloga

----------


## kokolet

hvala puno apricot, ko će više popamtit sve. trudim se, ali evo nekad uopće ne povežem. hvala

----------


## mali laf

Ja sam rodila u 5 mj i patronažna je taman došla s nekog seminara o dojenju i prehrani.Najnovija preporuka je da mama jede sve,uključujući agrume,jagode i mahunarke.Samo da se izbjegava pretjerano slano ili ljuto,ali to nije zdravo ni za majku koja ne doji.Naravno,ako su alergijske reakcije u pitanju onda tu hranu izbaciti.Svi ostali simptomi poput vjetrova i grčića su 99% problem nepravilnog dojenja ili jednostavno genetika.Neka djeca imaju grčeve,neka nemaju i točka.Najveće iznenađenje joj je bila informacija da se tolerira čak 3 tjedna bez stolice kod isključivo dojene bebe,ako dijete izgleda i ponaša se zdravo.

----------


## kokolet

meni je patronažna rekla da izbacim vegetu, presoljenu, paprenu i šufiganu hranu. jesam, ali mali je bija napuhan ka da je cilu lubenicu proguta. imala sam puno mlika, LD je bija prejak, još je uz sve coktao dok doji. sve u svemu bija je ko lubenica. i nije ima stolicu. jedva jednu dnevno. ne bi se ja brinula da ostatak dana nije patija naprežući se, a ono ništa. u apoteci su nam dali one probiotičke kapi, ali nisu pomagale. bija je pun zraka. i bilo mi ga je milo koliko se jadan mučio. pa smo uzeli Sab Simplex i spasija nas je.kad su počeli vjetrovi nisu se zaustavljali,ali svejedno nisam tila riskirat i pazila sam šta jedem.

----------


## mali laf

Mi smo muku mučili s vjetrovima i kakicom s prvom curkom.Ja sam imala toliko mlijeka da dok sam dojila na drugoj sam morala držati ručnik.Oni ulošci za grudnjak su bili 0 bodova.Ona bi se tako nagutala zraka,a kad je trebala kakati je tiskala u glavu,a ne na guzu.Sva bi poplavila.Jaaako se mučila.Jednom smo napravili manevar s toplomjerom-uzorak na stropu je vidljiv i 3 godine poslje.Uglavnom,nama je pomoglo jako stisnuti nogice na trbu...greška je što to svi naprave prenježno.Tako nam je krenulo,a poslje kad je skužila di da "stisne" je bilo pjesma.
Koliko ti beba ima mjeseci?

----------


## kokolet

sad će 4. miseca. i mi smo masirali trbuh, u smjeru kazaljke, i to po sat vrimena, pa bi bilo malo bolje, ali nakratko. isto bi se od napinjanja zacrvenio cili. šta si rekla za jastučiće potpisujem, ja sam držala gazicu, jer bi se jastučić toliko natopija da bi se do jutra sve promočilo. nula bodova.

----------


## mali laf

Bitno je da fest stisneš nogice.Sjeti se poroda,lakše tiskat s nogama u zraku!Tada beba pruža otpor i od muke se pokaki.I kad masiraš trbicu treba malo jače stisnuti.Onog glađenje ih samo iritira.Jesi probala vrh toplomjera u guzu???( vrh namočiš u kremu,pa lagano u krug oko guze i samo malo u guzu)NAPOMENA:zaštiti sebe i namještaj oko sebe! :Laughing:

----------


## mali laf

Prvo masiraš,a onda noge na trbicu.

----------


## kahna

Ovo stavljanje toplomjera u guzu nikako nebi preporučila  :Undecided: , to je zapravo jedna vrlo invazivna i nimalo ugodna metoda.
Radije masirati trbuščić, raskomotiti dijete (skinuti/raskopčati pelenu) ili jednostavno primjeniti jednu bezpelenašku metodu
bebu iznada lavaboa/kahlice/neke posude 'posjesti' u rukama, evo i slikica http://www.google.hr/imgres?q=potty+...:0&tx=38&ty=86

----------


## anchie76

Nikako toplomjer u guzu!!  Ajme, jel bi vama to pasalo da vam netko to napravi ak ne možete na WC?  ne vjerujem da bi, pa otkud ideja to raditi djeci?  Znam znam.. preporuke kojekoga, da, ali stare i nadasve moguće opasne.

----------


## mali laf

Pobogu,pa ne cijeli toplomjer u guzu!!!!Poanta je osvijestiti dijete gdje je guza tj poškakljati da se počne napinjati.Onaj tanki dio se namaze kremom i time se poškaklja u krug oko guze ili vrh malo umetnuti (malo znači 2 mm).Invazivnije je brisanje guze poslje kakanja.To nije niti malo bolno,dapače,moja curka je to shvatila kao igru.U sobi mora biti toplo i naravno dijetetu to mora pasati,ako negoduje postupak nema smisla.

----------


## anchie76

Bože sačuvaj cijeli toplomjer u guzu  :Shock:   Treba osvijestiti dijete gdje je guza? svašta... pa kao da ono  ne zna gdje je, kao da nije nikad kakalo u životu prije.  Kako se znaju pokakati nakon poroda, a i prije nekada?  

Toplomjer u guzu nikad niti malo!

Na stranu to da je ta praksa štetna u fizičkom smislu, smatram da je također vrlo štetna u psihičkom smislu.  Da li je mudro navikavati dijete da ga se treba stimulirati iz vana da se pokaka, umjesto da ono samo prepoznaje potrebe tijela?  

Puno puta smo već zaključili tu  na forumu da je to vrlo loša praksa kako god da se okrene.

----------


## mali laf

Kada se radi o djetetu koje trpi jake bolove u trbuhu,ono u tom trenutku ne zna "gdje je guza" jer da zna pokakilo bi se.Dakle,ne govorimo o djetetu koje teško kaka,ima tvrdu tolicu ili jednostavno nema potrebu.Dojenoj djeci se tolerira čak do 3 tjedna bez stolice(ako nije u bolivima).To je podatak sa zadnjeg seminara o prehrani dojenčadi za patronažne sestre.

Ovo da li će dijete steći naviku je i mene brinulo,pa sam pitala pedijatricu.Ona mi je objasnila upravo ovo gore napisano.Nama je toplomjer bio potreban samo jednom,poslje smo sve uspjlei rješiti masažom i pritiskanjem nogica na trbuh.Toplomjer ne služi otvaranju guze već kao podražaj.

Fizijatrijske vježbe se izvode na temelju podražaja koje potiču reflekse.Ovo je identična situacija.Nemaju sva djeca iste potrebe,zato nije pametno odbacivati prijedloge stručne osobe samo zato jer ta situacija nije(srećom) snašla vas.

















Na stranu to da je ta praksa štetna u fizičkom smislu, smatram da je također vrlo štetna u psihičkom smislu.  Da li je mudro navikavati dijete da ga se treba stimulirati iz vana da se pokaka, umjesto da ono samo prepoznaje potrebe tijela?  

Puno puta smo već zaključili tu  na forumu da je to vrlo loša praksa kako god da se okrene.[/QUOTE]

----------


## mali laf

anchie,sad tek vidim da mi je pobjegao tvoj citat na dnu.još nisam savladala sva čuda foruma.

----------


## cikla

I meni su savetovali kada nije kakila dva dana toplomer u guzu- rekla sam nikada! Meni su to radili kao maloj posle operacije slepog creva i danas se naježim kada se setim. Isto kao i guranje sapuna, krema i drugih spravica koje bi izgleda trebale da deluju laksativno ili neznam kako. Zašto ne bi malo obratili pažnju zašto je do zatvora došlo i pokušali to regulisati pravilnom ishranom ili vežbama. Mislim da ako postoji problem u radu creva neće se ništa postići podražajem rektuma. To me asocira na guranje prsta u usta da bi se izazvalo povraćanje.

----------


## Trina

nali laf nije rekla ništa čudno i ništa neobično, to je praksa koja je raširena svugdje. Ko će je prihvatiti nek je prihvati, ko neće ne mora. Meni je vaša reakcija nenormalna, napali ste ženu ko da je rekla ne znam što.  Ja nemam običaj na taj način izazivati bebi stolicu jer nemam potrebu za tim ali ima beba koje muku muče sa stolicom i po meni ovo je dobar način da se s vremena na vrijeme dijete olakša. Nikakve traume neće imati od toga. Anchie, u kakvom psihičkom smislu dijete može imati traume? Kako vi uopće mjerite bebama temperaturu?

----------


## anchie76

> Kako vi uopće mjerite bebama temperaturu?


pa pod pazuhom.. barem je to lako kad su mali.

u životu mu nisam gurnula toplomjer u guzu.

Ta praksa JE raširena, ali sama činjenica da je raširena ne znači da je dobra, jer nije!   A obzirom da se post nalazi na podforumu "dojenje" osjećam da mi je dužnost reagirati na mitove.

----------


## Trina

Super, to je tvoje mišljanje, ja ne mislim da je to ikakav mit. Dozvoli da drugi ljudi rade nešto na drugačiji način. Meni je osobno puno traumatičnije i nenormalnije npr dojenje petogodišnjaka nego guranje vrha toplomjera u guzu novorođenčetu ali eto, svatko ima svoje mišljenje o svemu, pa tako i o ovoj temi

----------


## anchie76

Nije to moje mišljenje.. to je mišljenje pametnijih od mene, a ja ga samo prenosim, a obzirom na podforum na kojem se nalazi tema, da - smatram da mi je dužnost reagirati na loše savjete koji se (u najboljoj namjeri) upućuju drugima.

----------


## Trina

Ok

----------


## puntica

> Sjeti se poroda,lakše tiskat s nogama u zraku!


  :Shock:  božesačuvaj

ja mislim da je lakše tiskati u npr. čučnju. zašto kad ideš na wc ne sjediš s nogama u zraku? misliš da bi ti tada bilo lakše 'obaviti'?

zašto ne bismo probali s djecom postupati ko s odraslima, namjestiti ih u prirodan položaj za obavljanje nužde (ko da sjede na wc-u ili čuče)? lijepo skineš pelenu, uzmeš dijete na ruke, raširiš nožice i držiš u zraku iznad npr. kahlice.
tako jednostavno a tako učinkovito  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Kako vi uopće mjerite bebama temperaturu?


Ispod ruke i jednom i drugom, oduvijek

----------


## puntica

> Ispod ruke i jednom i drugom, oduvijek


a mi u uhu  :Smile:

----------


## mali laf

Anchie,mi o guzicama ti o cicama! :Laughing: 
Mislim da nema razloga za takvu reakciju.Ovo je još jedna u nizu proširenih tema i nitko nije rekao da dijete treba piti traubisodu jer mamono mlijeko nije dobro.Radi se o drukčijim svjetonazorima.Kako Trina gore reče,meni isto nije ok da dijete doji i šalje poruke s mobitela,a tebi nije ok toplomjer u guzu...ali u najmanju ruku je glupo reći da je to štetno ili nezdravo.
Ako netko želi djetetu mjeriti temperaturu u guzi i čistiti uši štapićem,neka to učini.Gotovo sam sigurna da neće imati traume.

----------


## puntica

> Ako netko želi djetetu mjeriti temperaturu u guzi i čistiti uši štapićem,neka to učini.Gotovo sam sigurna da neće imati traume.


možda neće imati traume, ali će možda imati posljedice
sad smo već jako OT, ali čišćenje ušiju sa štapićem može imati gadne posljedice, kao i nepotrebno guranje stvari u guzu, pogotovo kad je dijete nemirno jer ga boli trbuščić jer ne može kakati pa se vrti, grči itd.  :Sad:

----------


## mali laf

Puntica,mislimo isto,ali od silnog zgražanja nisi to primjetila.Kad su nogice pritisnute na trbuh dijete čuči.Okomito ili vodoravno je u ovom trenutku manje bitno.Tako ga animiramo da tiska.
A što se tiče emitiranja odraslih...dijete mora biti dijete prije nego što postane odraslo.

----------


## mali laf

Dijete možemo ozlijediti koječime,ali tako možemo u nedogled.

----------


## puntica

> Puntica,mislimo isto,ali od silnog zgražanja nisi to primjetila.Kad su nogice pritisnute na trbuh dijete čuči.Okomito ili vodoravno je u ovom trenutku manje bitno.Tako ga animiramo da tiska.
> A što se tiče emitiranja odraslih...dijete mora biti dijete prije nego što postane odraslo.


ne mislimo isto  :Grin:  (i ne zgražam se)
meni čučanje nije ležanje na leđima dok su mi nogice pritisnute na trbuh. u tom se položaju ne bih mogla pokakati (ili bih, ako bih baš morala, ali jako jako teško)
ne bih se složila s tobom da je okomito i vodoravno manje bitno. ako stojimo okomito onda nam i sila teže pomaže, zar ne? pritisak je točno tamo di treba biti. dok ležimo (pa makar nam noge bile i na čelu) pritisak je na leđa i križa, a ne na anus.

da je stvarno jednostavno kakati u okomitom položaju, wc školjke bi se radile u obliku ležaljke  :Grin: 

a ovo o imitiranju odraslih uopće ne kužim. fiziološke potrebe su fiziološke potrebe. i kod djece i kod odraslih

----------


## mali laf

Moje malo krezubo stvorenje kaka na leđima,na trbuhu i na boku,ali na wc se ne zna popet.Isto tako ne zna ni pustit vodu.Osim toga,svi ćemo jednom opet kakat ležeći.Hajde da ne zamaramo normalne ljude nenormalnim postovima.Fala.

----------


## puntica

> Moje malo krezubo stvorenje kaka na leđima,na trbuhu i na boku,ali na wc se ne zna popet.Isto tako ne zna ni pustit vodu.Osim toga,svi ćemo jednom opet kakat ležeći.Hajde da ne zamaramo normalne ljude nenormalnim postovima.Fala.


ne kužim kakve veze ima puštanje vode i penjanje na wc?!?!?!  :Shock: 

samo kažem da je prirodniji i normalniji položaj za kakanje ako dijete ne leži na leđima nego ga uzmeš na ruke, nasloniš njegova leđa na svoja prsa, raširiš mu noge i držiš ga u tom položaju da mu olakšaš. ne mora samo nakon toga pustiti vodu  :Laughing: 

naravno da ne moraš tako za svako kakanje, ali ako dijete ima problema, možeš mu tako olakšati

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie,mi o guzicama ti o cicama!


Znam neke stvari o "guzicama" jer su one vrlo često direktno povezane s dojenjem.. i jer ima djece koja isključivo doje a ne kakaju danima itd.  Dakle, to uopće nije nepovezano.  Definitivno je povezanije od nekakanja i toplomjera  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

meni nije normalno ni da bebe seru u pelene, a kamoli lezecki  :Grin: 

al ja sam ona krajnja radikalna struja  :Trep trep:

----------


## margaretica

Pozdrav, imam pitanje, zanima me mogu li dok dojim jesti sjemenke lana, buče, suncokreta, sezama usitenjene i izmiješane s jogurtom (kao i tijekom trudnoće) ili se to ne preproruča? Također me zanima, budući mi je patronažna sestra rekla da se ne preporučuje pijenje čajeva (iako je nisam pitala konkretno), mogu li se piti čajevi (npr pola litre dnevno), odnosno, imam puno šipka, kamilice, nevena, lipe (sve sam sama brala i sušila) pa bih to pila (kao i tijekom trudnoće) ali se ne usudim da ne naškodim bebi (beba ima mjesec dana i nema grčeve i super napreduje)? Budući mi je patronažna rekla da se niti jogurt ne preporuča, zanima me kakav je vaš stav po tom pitanju, hvala unaprijed.

----------


## acqua

možeš i jogurt i sjemenke i čaj. ne uzbuđuj se i uživaj s bebicom

----------


## apricot

možeš sve
ne pretjeruj s čajem od kadulje i lipe
jogurt je ok osim ako bi se ustanovilo da dijete reagira na mliječne proizvode

----------


## Fish

> a mi u uhu


Moram priznati da mi ovakva  mjerenja temperature ne zvuče bolje nego u guzi (osim za stariju djecu). Vjerujem da je mjerenje temperature jednostavno nužno zlo (osim dlanom na čelo, ali to nije nešto što se može preporučiti kao pouzdano). Moji su kao bebe uvijek bili nemirni kod pokušaja mjerenja temperature ispod pazuha i u uhu pa mi je bilo i jednostavnije i pouzdanije mjeriti rektalno (mada već dugo "mjerim" rukom na čelo i osjet me ne vara - ako im netko drugi mjeri pod pazuhom ili u uhu - šize!). Osim toga, ne vidim kako dati bebi antipiretik osim rektalno, a radi se o većoj površini nego par mm vrha toplomjera  :Undecided: ...

----------


## mikka

ja recimo uopce ne mjerim temperaturu, vidim/osjetim kad su vruci i kak se ponasaju, ne znam tocno kaj bi mi pomoglo da znam jel im temp 39 ili 39,5, mislim koja je tocno razlika, i ne spustam temp dok nisu klonuli ili kad procijenim da treba. inace samo ostaju doma odmarati, piju tekucinu i cekamo da prode, to su moji nacini lijecenja  :Grin:

----------


## Laura

Ne znam je li se nekoj od vas ovo dogodilo; smotana majka (a to sam ja :Embarassed: ) je pojela slani kikiriki. Eto, slavili smo rođendan mog starijeg sina, ja sam se zapričala, skroz zaboravila da imam i bebu, da dojim, ne znam ni koliko sam pojela... Po noći se budio za jesti (da,da, znam da sam se hvalila da moj ne jede po noći,ali eto, okrenuo je ploču :Smile:  ), a ujutro kad sam ga presvlačila, imala sam šta vidjeti! Bio je sav u stravičnom osipu, sav je bio crven! Odjurila sam u hitnu, tamo su me ošpotali kako mi je uopće palo na pamet jesti kikiriki jer je to jaki alergen. Odmah su mu dali injekciju u guzu i recept za fenistil kapi. Osjećala sam se tako grozno, kao najgora mama na svijetu...Danas mu je puno bolje, još mu je malo crveno ispod pazuha, ali prolazi.

----------


## apricot

koliko je dijete staro?
nemoj si predbacivati uopće

----------


## Laura

6 mjeseci i tjedan dana. Do sada nismo nikad imali nikakve reakcije na bilo što što sam pojela, a stvarno sam jela svašta... U hitnoj su mi rekli da neka djeca reagiraju jako i na kivi, to nisam znala ( a ja sam ga jela u par navrata, ali nije mu bilo ništa ).

----------


## mašnica

Moj je bebač reagirao kada sam pila kravlje mlijeko prvih dana dojenja, imao je grčeve, čim sam prestala prestali su i grčevi. Izbjegavala sam prezačinjenu hranu drugo ništa posebno...

Laura, želim vam brz oporavak!

----------


## jelena.O

laura u svakom slučaju dodatni oprez kod uvođenja dohrane, napose kod orašastog i citričnog voća

----------


## krumpiric

a što si ti misla, da drugi ne jedu kikiriki, pa ja sam živila na njemu kao dojilja. I inače ga trpam nemilice.
Jednostavno niste imali sreće, na bilo što je mogao bit alergičan. Važno da je dobro prošlo.

----------


## apricot

> 6 mjeseci i tjedan dana. Do sada nismo nikad imali nikakve reakcije na bilo što što sam pojela, a stvarno sam jela svašta... U hitnoj su mi rekli da neka djeca reagiraju jako i na kivi, to nisam znala ( a ja sam ga jela u par navrata, ali nije mu bilo ništa ).


eto, to ti je pokazatelj da neke stvari ne možeš predvidjeti.
djeca su nam nekada i testeri  :Smile: 

važno je da je osip na koži jedina posljedica, pa sada polako.
i, kad budeš njemu uvodila arašide, pričekaj i polako.

----------


## Laura

Hvala na savjetima, pazit ću! Ja sam inače pravi paničar, a pogotovo me je strah tih alergija. Znači li to da će i kao stariji biti alergičan na kikiriki i kako da to provjerim a da mu ne ugrozim zdravlje? Eto, ja sam pravi paničar :Smile:  Već sad zamišljam da mu netko da smoki npr. u parkiću, dok ja ne vidim i da se počne gušiti... eto kako moj mozak funkcionira  :Laughing:

----------


## Laura

E da, mislim da ovo pitanje spada više u topic o dohrani, ali se tiče ovog problema.. Kupila sam mu proso... Na ambalaži piše da može sadržavati tragove glutena, lješnjaka, oraha, badema, soje i sezama ?! Što sad? Da mu uopće ne uključim proso u dohranu ili da mu probam dati malo?

----------


## jelena.O

ak je i stariji alergičan na kikiriki, jase ne bi usudila jest kikiriki u njegovoj blizini

----------


## jelena.O

ne kužim onaj smjeh na kraju ali kikiriki i smoki su stvari koje ubijaju i mirisom, specifična namirnica

----------


## Laura

Joj, tek sad vidim kako je ispalo ovo sa smijehom! Ne, nisam se smijala tome da mi se dijete guši u parkiću, nego svom mozgu koji paničari par godina unaprijed  :Smile:  Stariji nije alergičan na kikiriki.

----------


## jelena.O

> Znači li to da će i kao stariji biti alergičan na kikiriki i kako da to provjerim a da mu ne ugrozim zdravlje?


a kaj s ovom rečenicom, tu pišeš da je alergičan

----------


## Laura

Ma pišem brzinski jer nosam bebu i usput kuham ručak  :Embarassed:  Nisam mislila kao i stariji sin, nego hoće li on kad bude stariji biti alergičan ili se to može promijeniti... Nisam ih baš dobro u hitnoj skužila, oni su mi rekli da mame koje doje ne smiju jesti kikiriki jer je to veliki alergen i često bebe tako reagiraju. Pa sad ne znam znači li da će i u starijoj dobi, za par godina biti alergičan ili se to može kroz godinu, dvije promijeniti.

----------


## jelena.O

ak je alergičan na kikiriki, nažalost alergičan je na njega cijeli život, to je takva namirnica koja bija kad stigne.

Moja je mala alergična isto na kikiriki, nikad u životu ga nije jela, ni ja dok je bila dojena, ali je u par navrata mazana s jednom jako hvaljenom kremom protiv atopijskog ( po preporuci specijaliste) i mala je zaznuta za cijeli život, bilo bi mi draže da je koji pojela, nek ovak

----------


## Laura

Ajme, užas, baš mi je žao! Zašto kažeš da je zeznuta za cijeli život zbog kreme, što se dogodilo?

----------


## jelena.O

kaj nije dosta da je alergična na njega s najvišem stupnju, samo radi toga jer je u najgorem dijelu atopijskog ( a njoj je bio baš jaki+ velike alergije na stvari koje direktno nikad nije jela) mazana s tom kremom.
pazi na klinca i svaku stvar odvagni više puta da li da ili ne

----------


## Ginger

Potaknuta drugom temom u kojoj se spominje kadulja...smije li dojilja med od kadulje?
Mislim, ja jedem sve, al ovo mi sad upalo u oko...

----------


## apricot

ma smije

----------


## Ginger

ok, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lola13

Da li smije dojilja čaj od lipe,čitala sam da je dobar za smirenje,ali ja ne bih vise od 4dcl na dva puta dnevno!?!?

----------


## BusyBee

Lipov čaj nije preporučljiv (za trudnice, dojilje, ljude koji imaju problema sa srcem).
U kom smislu ti treba za smirenje?
Jako dobar za raspoloženje, smirenost i općenito ravnotežu je zob trava/zob slama. A ide itekako uz dojenje.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

A caj od bazge?

----------


## BusyBee

Gle, i on potiče pojačano znojenje i izbacivanje toksina.
Koliko sam ja gledala, nije baš preporučljiv (iako sam ja pila sok od cvijeća, npr.), osim u slučaju skidanja temperature.

Ono što je 100% ok je kopriva, list maline, zob trava, šipak, kamilica.

----------


## Ginger

Thnx BB
Ma ja sam cula da je dobar kod alergija pa sam zato pila
Valjda nisam neko s*anje napravila  :Undecided: 
U svakom slucaju, necu ga vise piti

----------


## Ginger

Suseni cvijet je bio u pitanju, a ne lisce ili one bobice

----------


## BusyBee

Kopriva je izvrsna protiv alergija, a smiješ je piti koliko god želiš (šaka lišća na litru vode i stoji barem 4 sata).
Ne znam za bazgu, ja je obožavam i baš me čudilo zašto ne.. zaključujem, jer nisam pronašla, da može biti zbog toga što potiče znojenje i čišćenje od toksina. Ne bih znala drugi razlog. Ne utječe na proizvodnju.

----------


## Ginger

Dobro da bar na proizvodnju ne utjece
Bas mi zadnja 2-3 dana slabije ciki, pa sam odmah zabrijala da je od toga
A nadam se da ni toksina nije previse dobila

Koprivu sam pila, al nisam pustila da se tako dugo namace
I puno sam pila kombinciju kim/anis/komorac, bas mi je pasalo

----------


## jelena.O

nikad nisam čula da se kopriva za pijenje tak dugo namaće, tu se radi o hladnoj vodi? odnosi li se tvoja šaka na svježu ili sušenu koprivu?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja radimo po recepturama Susun Weed, ona radi infuzije/iscrpine.
Suha biljka, topla voda.

----------


## Lola13

Ma ja sam mislila za smirenje da njega smiri kroz mlijeko kad je u nervozi :D meni ne treba ! Ali vise necu piti,makar,popila sam samo 2dcl u 2dana! Hvala na info BusyBee

----------


## Lola13

Ja bih jos samo nadodala rooibos caj ili crveni caj,ima puno C vit i nema teina,ja sam ga pila kroz cijelu trudnocu,a pijem ga i sada dok dojim!

----------


## BusyBee

Lipu, cvijet (koji inače koristiš za čaj), stavi u čarapu, zaveži i ubaci u kadicu s vodom i pusti da malo pusti mirisa. To navodno opušta čak i najnervozniju dječicu.
Može pomoći i lagana baby masaža s bademovim uljem u koje staviš kap eteričnog ulja mandarine.
Mandarina je izvrsno umirujuća za djecu (smije se koristiti na malima).

----------


## Lola13

Fora ovo za lipu,a i inace ga kupam u vodi sa malo bademovog ulja i onda ga jos malo izmasiram uljem nakon kupke! Hvala BB

----------


## BusyBee

:Smile:

----------


## Lola13

Da li caj od koprive pomaze u stvaranju mlijeka? Tj zanima me vase misljenje u vezi istog i da li ga koja pije!?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja ga pijem i pila sam ga u trudnoći i kasnije.
Korpiva sama po sebi nije biljka koja bi utjecala na produkciju, ali se svugdje spominje kao vrijedna biljka za majke koje doje.
Vrlo vjerojatno jer podržava majčino zdravlje i bogata je mnogim mikronutrijentima (mineralima i vitaminima) pa na taj načim "podržava" dojenje.

U mnogim narodima postoji tzv. laktogena hrana, hrana koja ne utječe direktno na stvaranje mlijeka, ali na neki način, podupiranjem majčinog organizma, podupire (stvara preduvjete) za stvaranje mlijeka. Vjerujem da kopriva spada u tu grupu.

----------


## Lola13

U mnogim narodima postoji tzv. laktogena hrana, hrana koja ne utječe direktno na stvaranje mlijeka, ali na neki način, podupiranjem majčinog organizma, podupire (stvara preduvjete) za stvaranje mlijeka. Vjerujem da kopriva spada u tu grupu.

Da,to sam i mislila

----------


## zekana

Nisam ljubiteljica kompota, a luda sam za mandarinama i jabukama. Kako one stoje kod utjecaja na dojenje? I što od vitamina C iz prirodnih namirnica smijemo jesti? Negdje mi vrišti da citrusi nisu dobri, kiseli kupus je isto genijalan, a njega isto (valjda ) ne smijemo kad dojimo- ispravite me molim vas ako griješim. Rado bih ga se najela!

----------


## Kaae

Smijes jesti sve; pusti bapske price.

----------


## zekana

> Smijes jesti sve; pusti bapske price.


Sta stvarno??? :D:D:D

Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe

----------


## Ginger

zekana, ja sam sva tri puta jela sve
nemoj nesto ako vidis da bebi smeta

----------


## zekana

> zekana, ja sam sva tri puta jela sve
> nemoj nesto ako vidis da bebi smeta


Ma najgore je što on stalno ima plinove i prdi i grči se i vrišti i dalje- štogod da ja jela ili ne jela. Čitam tu da se tjednima mogu "čistiti" neke namirnice iz tijela, ali što jesti do tada??? Naravno da neću jesti ono što mene napuhuje, nekako mi, recimo, grah ne pada na pamet ni u ludilu. Curici mi JESTE smetalo mlijeko, stvarno sam se bila uvjerila u to. Jednom u mjesecu popijem 2-3 deci mlijeka, a njoj grčevi onda nenormalni! Ali sam u isto vrijeme sve ostalo mliječno jela najnormalnije. Ma ne znam...

Ja se zapravo nadam da je to mrvu do ishrane i ostatak da je do nezrelosti probavnog sistema. To mogu podnijeti, hehe! Spremna sam i na grčeve i nosanja u marami, prošla sam kroz to. Ali znate i same koliko je teško gledati bebicu kako je u tolikim bolovima da vrišti i grči se... No, proći će i to jednom.

----------


## Kaae

Zekana, sanse da mu smeta nesto iz tvoje prehrane su toliko male da bih ih ja u principu zanemarila. Nema jos ni mjesec dana, nezreo mu je probavni sustav. Nosaj, mazi, masiraj trbuscic i cekajte da prodje. Mozes jesti i ono sto tebe napuhuje, osim ako to tebi smeta. Njemu najvjerojatnije nece.

----------


## BusyBee

Zekana, kakav ti je let down? Osjećaš li da ti je3 refleks otpuštanja mlijeka jak, da mlijeko ima periode špricanja iz dojki?

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, kakav ti je let down? Osjećaš li da ti je3 refleks otpuštanja mlijeka jak, da mlijeko ima periode špricanja iz dojki?


Jak mi je letbdown... vidim mu na njezno sisanje puna usta mlijeka. I osjetim uvijek kad nadolazi, sve me bude strah kakvo ce mu biti svako iduce povlacenje. Vise nece duze od 5 minuta bez moje topline. Vristanje, grcenje, prdezi kojo su toliko jaki da se i odrastao covjek moze sakriti iza njih! 

Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jak mi je letbdown... vidim mu na njezno sisanje puna usta mlijeka. I osjetim uvijek kad nadolazi, sve me bude strah kakvo ce mu biti svako iduce povlacenje. Vise nece duze od 5 minuta bez moje topline. Vristanje, grcenje, prdezi kojo su toliko jaki da se i odrastao covjek moze sakriti iza njih! 
> 
> Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe


Ajme Zekana ti već i drugo rodila, čestitam!

----------


## BusyBee

> Jak mi je letbdown... vidim mu na njezno sisanje puna usta mlijeka. I osjetim uvijek kad nadolazi, sve me bude strah kakvo ce mu biti svako iduce povlacenje. Vise nece duze od 5 minuta bez moje topline. Vristanje, grcenje, prdezi kojo su toliko jaki da se i odrastao covjek moze sakriti iza njih! 
> 
> Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe


Djeca majki koje imaju jak let down, najčešće imaju problema jer se, dok sišu, bore s navalom mlijeka i često progutaju puno zraka (koji ne može sav izaći podrigivanjem).
Jesi li probala dojiti u uspravnim položajima, da je dijete na tebi, trbuhom na trbuh, s glavom na dojci, iznad nje? (proguglaj biological nurturing)
Koliko često mijenjaš stranu na kojoj dojiš? Možda bi produljenje dojenja na istoj strani (dulje od 3 sata), smanjilo nalete mlijeka.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Citrofit i dojenje?

----------


## zekana

> Djeca majki koje imaju jak let down, najčešće imaju problema jer se, dok sišu, bore s navalom mlijeka i često progutaju puno zraka (koji ne može sav izaći podrigivanjem).
> Jesi li probala dojiti u uspravnim položajima, da je dijete na tebi, trbuhom na trbuh, s glavom na dojci, iznad nje? (proguglaj biological nurturing)
> Koliko često mijenjaš stranu na kojoj dojiš? Možda bi produljenje dojenja na istoj strani (dulje od 3 sata), smanjilo nalete mlijeka.


Probala sam. Malo mu je lakše. Ali i dalje mu je jako teško. Viče, vrišti i plače. Sad me još dodatno opterećuje to što nije kakao evo četvrti dan. A prdi baš jako i često, plače, grči se... ma uh... sva sam jadna. Ne znam kako da mu pomognem...

Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe

----------


## bella77

Jel mu masiras trbuh? Ja isto imam jak let down i dojim samo lezecki, tako da se ne zagrcne. 
Kad mi je na rukama ili ga tapsam za podrigivanje ili mu masiram trbuh. Nema da se samo nosi. 
Spava na trbuhu jer mu je tako lakse. Ja mu znam staviti svoj dlan ispod trbuha pa ga tako grijem po noci. 
Od prehrane sam izbacila sve mahunarke i kupusnjace.  Mlijeko inace rijetko pijem... nije mi se dalo isprobavati sto ga napuhuje nego sam samo izbacila.
I sad zna imati grceve ali puno manje nego prije ovog svega. I da, dajem mu torminalis sirup.

----------


## Danonino

Žene, je li nužno piti vitaminske nadomjeske za dojilje? 
Trudim se da mi je prehrana kvalitetna, jedem sve kuhano, pa i voće, zna mi se zalomiti poneki kroasan i čokoladica, ali u globalu mislilim da je ok. E sad, ne jedem alergene ni išta mliječno zbog sumnje na atopijski, e sad je li trebam zbog toga uzeti neke vitamine i minerale? Pretpostavljam da mliječne stvari imaju najviše kalcija i probiotika, pa...

----------


## Kaae

Nije nuzno, ali u nekim slucajevima ne steti. Ako imas neki dobar prenatal, slobodno nastavi s tim i dok dojis.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nama patronažna rekla da ne jedem začinjeno, papriku npr.
Razumijem za sol, šećer, i papar, ali paprika (ljuta valjda)?

----------


## Ginger

A zasto ne i sol, secer, papar?
Pa ne jedes valjda skroz neslano?
Jedes sve, dok ne primjetis da bebi nesto smeta
Mojima nije nista smetalo

----------


## zutaminuta

Pričala sam joj da mala bljucka često, negoduje po noći (mlataranje ručicama i laganini kmečanje, traje po par minuta pa se smiri), a onda sam je pitala za mlijeko pa mi je odgovorila da se zdravo hranim, izbacim tešku, začinjenu hranu, a ubacim jaču proteinsku (jaja, i sl.), te izbjegavam mahunarke jer napuhuju. Također, i da izbacim gaziranu vodu.

Meni je nekako teža glupost da bi mi kapsaicin iz ljute paprike dospio u mlijeko. Na koju foru?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pričala sam joj da mala bljucka često, negoduje po noći (mlataranje ručicama i laganini kmečanje, traje po par minuta pa se smiri), a onda sam je pitala za mlijeko pa mi je odgovorila da se zdravo hranim, izbacim tešku, začinjenu hranu, a ubacim jaču proteinsku (jaja, i sl.), te izbjegavam mahunarke jer napuhuju. Također, i da izbacim gaziranu vodu.
> 
> Meni je nekako teža glupost da bi mi kapsaicin iz ljute paprike dospio u mlijeko. Na koju foru?


Na istu foru kao i češnjak...

Ovako - probaj. Ako ti dijete bude urlalo, stvarno izbjegavaj začine, iako se često pokaže da je kravlje mlijeko gore zlo. Ja sam imala jednog sina uz kojeg sam bila na strogoj makrobiotici dok sam dojila, a uz drugog sam mogla krkati luk, ćevape i odojka - ništa mu nije smetalo. Stariji je imao dojenačke grčeve, mlađi ne. 

Vodi dnevnik prehrane pa ćeš brzo doznati što TVOJEM djetetu smeta. To je jedino mjerilo. Sretno!

----------


## zutaminuta

A mlijeko se u grudima stvara iz krvi?

----------


## Ginger

Cek, jel ti to mislis da se mlijeko stvara od mlijeka kojeg popijes?
Evo: http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/2782

Nema ti to apsoluno nikakve veze jedno s drugim

----------


## zutaminuta

Koga pitaš Ginger?

----------


## Kaae

Dijete najvjerojatnije urla zbog cinjenice da je - dijete. Najvjerojatnije nije od paprike, ljute ili obicne. Mozes izbacivati namirnicu po namirnicu, ali i ne moras. Zacinjena hrana nije nuzno nezdrava (cisto da malo rasclanimo ideju patronazne sestre), osim ako se ne misli na hranu prepunu vegete i slicnih zacina. Zacinsko bilje je sasvim ok, ukljucujuci ljutu papriku i razne druge mirodije. 

Dojenacki grcevi (kolike) takodjer nemaju veze s majcinom prehranom. Prema nekim teorijama je cak i upitno postoje li uopce, ili je rijec o skupnom nazivu za prilicno tipicna ponasanja dojencadi.

----------


## sara10

Da li ste vi primjetile koje dojite da ono što jedete utječe na stolicu vaše bebe? Danas kažu čak i stručne osobe da ono što majka jede ne utječe na mlijeko, tj. al ja mislim da je. Primjetila sam to kod nas, a pedijatrica mi je savjetovala da izbacim neke stvari radi njegove probave.

----------


## Kaae

Ponekad (rijetko) ono sto majka jede utjece na dijete. 

Sto je rekla da izbacis? Ili, jos bolje, sto se dogadja?

Savjeti prema kojima zene trebaju izbacivati mlijecne proizvode, mahunarke, svjeze voce i povrce, ovo, ono... suludi su, da ne kazem bespotrebni i zastarjeli.

----------


## kiri-

ja sam izbacila ono za sta san primjetila da smeta bebi ..nakon sta sam se najela bijelog luka, beba je plakala cijelu noc...isto tako nije mogla spavat kad bi navecer popila crnu kavu...izbjegavala sam mahunarke dok je baba bila skroz mala....sad jedem sve sve (beba ima 7 mj) ..jedino kavu ne pijem ono predvecer za svaki slucaj.. da je bilo sta utjecalo na stolicu, nisam primjetila..ali ono sta mi jedemo se mozda moze očitovati ne samo u izgledu bebine stolice nego u kompletnom probavnom sustavu..znaci beba moze npr imati vjetrove, grcice mozda...

----------


## mirna99

U našem slučaju je stolica bila pozitivna na benzidin, pa mi je pedi savjetovala izbacivanje KM i mliječnih proizvoda uz dodatak sumeceg kalcija (meni dakako). Neki dan i vidljiva krv u njenoj stolici. Vjerujem da je u ovom slučaju na njenu stolicu i krv utjecao moj unos mliječnih proizvoda (teško odustajem od domaćeg sira i vrhnja i speka subotama nakon što muž obavi plac  :Smile: ). Ima netko s tim iskustva, da li ta alergija na KM i ostale ml.proizvode posustane tijekom godina?

----------


## sara10

Kaae, rekla  i je da izbacim bananu, jabuku, mrkvu i čokoladu obavezno jer stolicu nije imao par dana pa sam se zabrinula, al pošto ga samo dojim rekla je da je normalno da i do 7 dana ne mora imati stolicu ako je samo na majčinom mlijeku, u slučaju nadohrane bi trebao imati češće. Pa mi je to savjetovala da izbacim, a rekla da jedem ono što je dobro za probavu, šljive, suhe smokve, povrća...Nije mi rekla da izbacim mliječne proizvode.

----------


## Kaae

Ti jedes, ne on. Ne bih nikako izbacivala to sto ti je rekla da izbacis, a zbog stolice. Ako je prirast apsolutno i nedvojbeno dobar, onda je ok to sto ne kaka svaki dan. Ako nije dobar, i to toliko dobar da nema sumnje da nesto ne valja, onda bih malo bolje prebrojala podoje i vidjela treba li ubaciti jos koji, s obzirom da jedva ima mjesec dana i da bi u principu jos uvijek trebao kakati svaki dan, vise od jednom. 

Kako stoje podoji i mokre pelene, brojkom, u 24h?

----------


## zutaminuta

> Da li ste vi primjetile koje dojite da ono što jedete utječe na stolicu vaše bebe? Danas kažu čak i stručne osobe da ono što majka jede ne utječe na mlijeko, tj. al ja mislim da je. Primjetila sam to kod nas, a pedijatrica mi je savjetovala da izbacim neke stvari radi njegove probave.


Uspješno dojim već tri i pol mjeseca i jedem sve. Nikakvih promjena u stolici zbog hrane. 



> U našem slučaju je stolica bila pozitivna na benzidin, pa mi je pedi savjetovala izbacivanje KM i mliječnih proizvoda uz dodatak sumeceg kalcija (meni dakako). Neki dan i vidljiva krv u njenoj stolici. Vjerujem da je u ovom slučaju na njenu stolicu i krv utjecao moj unos mliječnih proizvoda (teško odustajem od domaćeg sira i vrhnja i speka subotama nakon što muž obavi plac ). Ima netko s tim iskustva, da li ta alergija na KM i ostale ml.proizvode posustane tijekom godina?


Jesi li sigurna da je krv baš od mlijeka? Nekako mi se čini pretjerana takva reakcija organizma. 

Inače, ljudi prirodno gube s godinama enzim laktazu za probavu laktoze, čak i ako su ga imali kao djeca.

----------


## jelena.O

> U našem slučaju je stolica bila pozitivna na benzidin, pa mi je pedi savjetovala izbacivanje KM i mliječnih proizvoda uz dodatak sumeceg kalcija (meni dakako). Neki dan i vidljiva krv u njenoj stolici. Vjerujem da je u ovom slučaju na njenu stolicu i krv utjecao moj unos mliječnih proizvoda (teško odustajem od domaćeg sira i vrhnja i speka subotama nakon što muž obavi plac ). Ima netko s tim iskustva, da li ta alergija na KM i ostale ml.proizvode posustane tijekom godina?


Moji spadaju u alergičare kojima smetaju prerađene neke stvari, tako da ja godinama  i za klinku i za klinca nisam jela tenamirnice, da mijebilo teško je alito je bila moja odluka da djeca cicaju,dal se smanjuje alegrija ovisi od deteta do deteta, maloj je tesno smanjivala alergija već nakon 4mjeseca djete, klincu alergija stoji nikak dase smanji

Sara, izbaci čokoladu neće ti ništ nedostajat a djete ćemožda bolje reagirati

----------


## cikla

Dok je imala par meseci, ako bih se najela mlečnih proizvoda imala je grčeve. Proverila sam par puta tako što nisam jela desetak dana ništa mlečno, a onda posle jednog obroka sira, mleka ili jogurta imali smo višednevni haos.
Sestra se jednom najela dunja, pa je beba imala zatvor danima, a prijateljica je jela makovnjaču i ćerkica je neuobičajeno dugo spavala.

----------


## VeraM

Pitanje: je li tko primjetio da djetetu smeta jako slana hrana. Ja sam prije 2 veceri pojela 2 slana incuna. Tu noc nitko u kuci nije spavao od bebinih grceva. Prosli su tek danas, dakle 2 dana traju. Ili je to ili brokula sto moja mama mislu da je? Ima li netko takvih iskustava? Idemo na pir veceras, mislim da cu preskocit i prsut i janjetinu jer se bojim da joj opet ne naskodi jako slana hrana.

----------


## bebeto

Neces biti sigurna sto je u pitanju ako ne probas sa istom namirnicom ponovo. Pojedi manju kolicinu pa ces vidjet kako ce beba reagirat.

----------


## jelena.O

A možda je i riba u pitanju

----------


## žužy

Evo naša pedica sumnja da je Edo alergičan na KM,preko mene. U biti kaže da nema ideja kaj bi drugo moglo biti i uzrokovati njegovo rijetko kakanje. On se dobro osječa,sve do trena kad kaka,tad je plač cijeli dan. Dok je bio isključivo dojen tad sam saznala da nije neuobičajeno da ne kaka danima. No to se nastavilo i kad smo krenuli sa dohranom. Kaka dva put mjesečno.
Sad se pokakal sam isto nakon dva tj i bilo je krvi u stolici,ko niti i točkice...stolica normalna,mekana. Naša pedica je bila na go a zamjenski mi nije dal up da damo stolicu na analizu. Iduči tj bude gotov alergen test pa bumo vidli dalje.

----------


## jelena.O

Alergija je zaguljena stvar ne znaš od kuda vreba, a još kad imaš i slične u obitelji većinom ne gine da će je dobiti. Žužy a kaj mala mliječno jede? I to kaj je možda ili je alergično preko mlijeka zna biti jako gadno, nisu sva djeca takva, ali moja jesu

----------


## Kaae

> Dok je imala par meseci, ako bih se najela mlečnih proizvoda imala je grčeve. Proverila sam par puta tako što nisam jela desetak dana ništa mlečno, a onda posle jednog obroka sira, mleka ili jogurta imali smo višednevni haos.
> Sestra se jednom najela dunja, pa je beba imala zatvor danima, a prijateljica je jela makovnjaču i ćerkica je neuobičajeno dugo spavala.


Ovo za proteine iz mlijeka jos i stoji, iako se preporuca pauza od minimalno 14 dana, a ne desetak.

Ovo ostalo.... eh, bablje price.

----------


## Kaae

> Evo naša pedica sumnja da je Edo alergičan na KM,preko mene. U biti kaže da nema ideja kaj bi drugo moglo biti i uzrokovati njegovo rijetko kakanje. On se dobro osječa,sve do trena kad kaka,tad je plač cijeli dan. Dok je bio isključivo dojen tad sam saznala da nije neuobičajeno da ne kaka danima. No to se nastavilo i kad smo krenuli sa dohranom. Kaka dva put mjesečno.
> Sad se pokakal sam isto nakon dva tj i bilo je krvi u stolici,ko niti i točkice...stolica normalna,mekana. Naša pedica je bila na go a zamjenski mi nije dal up da damo stolicu na analizu. Iduči tj bude gotov alergen test pa bumo vidli dalje.


Ja bih isla gastroenterologu pedijatru.

Izmedju ostalog, da pogledaju ima li fisuru. Uz to provjere na alergene na koje bi GI sumnjao, a onda terapija, ako je potrebna.

----------


## žužy

Kad smo bili na pregledu vezano za to ne kakanje,11. dan...provijerila mu je nekom spravicom,duga cijevčica s metalnim uskim vrhom od par cm,gdje se stolica nalazi. I nije bila baš blizu izlazu. Kak kakat će za koji dan,i je za tri dana.
Pije sirupa žličicu dnevno,kaže jedinog kojeg smiju tak mali.
I sad ovisno o nalazima,reagirat ćemo dalje...GI nema kod nas,u Zg. Nadam se da nećemo morati iči jer neznam kak bi to izveli.

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, grozno zvuci pretraga. :/

Mojem su crijeva pregledali rentgenom.

----------


## Illy

> Na istu foru kao i češnjak...
> 
> Ovako - probaj. Ako ti dijete bude urlalo, stvarno izbjegavaj začine, iako se često pokaže da je kravlje mlijeko gore zlo. Ja sam imala jednog sina uz kojeg sam bila na strogoj makrobiotici dok sam dojila, a uz drugog sam mogla krkati luk, ćevape i odojka - ništa mu nije smetalo. Stariji je imao dojenačke grčeve, mlađi ne. 
> 
> Vodi dnevnik prehrane pa ćeš brzo doznati što TVOJEM djetetu smeta. To je jedino mjerilo. Sretno!


Da li to zapravo znači da onda djetetu može ništa ne smetati? Primjerice mahunarke koje je druga mama spomenula da je preporučeno ne jesti.
Inače, ja obožavam jesti jaja, a nutricionistkinja koja nam je bila u bolnici je rekla da je 7 preporučeno, a max 10 na tjedan da smijem, tog mi se teško držati jer sam jela po 3 na dan :D

----------


## Kaae

Dojilja smije i moze jesti sve. Eventualno se ponekad dogodi da nekoj bebi nesto smeta, ali to nece biti vlakna iz grahorica koje je pojela majka.

Uletjelo mi je ovo bas danas u news feed na Facebooku.

----------


## Beti3

> Da li to zapravo znači da onda djetetu može ništa ne smetati? Primjerice mahunarke koje je druga mama spomenula da je preporučeno ne jesti.
> Inače, ja obožavam jesti jaja, a nutricionistkinja koja nam je bila u bolnici je rekla da je 7 preporučeno, a max 10 na tjedan da smijem, tog mi se teško držati jer sam jela po 3 na dan :D


To nikako nije dobro za tvoj organizam. 
4 jaja tjedno, ali ubroji i ona u kolačima, tjestenini, faširancima...je idealno, 7 tjedno je podnošljivo za zdrav organizam. Sve više od toga smeta, nevezano za dojenje, uvijek smeta jetri, krvnim žilama i svemu povezanom s time u tijelu...

----------


## Illy

Hvala mame

----------

